# The groomer lost him!!



## Tritia

I just got back from searching for 2 hours for Cooper. 

We took him this morning to a new groomer. She was out in a little town next to ours. Very much "the country". I've heard great things about her for over a yr, and had exhausted every other option around. She does just a few dogs on the weekends, out at her house. 
We took him at 8:00, and planned to get him after soccer..around 12:00. Because I was at a game, and my phone was in my pocket I didn't get her TEN calls. When we got in the car, I saw I had all these missed calls and frantic voice mails. I guess she decided because it was a nice day to do her grooming out on her deck. She took Cooper and two other dogs out, and went back for her supplies. She didn't notice her husband had left the gate to their closed off deck open. Or something like that. Least, that's the story I got. He was 1 of 3 dogs there today and she thought she'd let the two not being groomed play while she was working on the other. (she asked me ahead a time, and I thought it sounded like a great idea). 
Well, Cooper and a shih tzu bolted. She said her dh, daughter and a friend looked for about 20 mins before calling me. They found the shih tzu with in minutes. But, no sign of Cooper.

He's NEVER been in an environment like that before. If he took off into the woods, which they think he did. It's acres and acres in all directions before he'd run into people. 
He has no tags, because she'd taken his collar off. He has a micro-chip, but that means nothing. Hick town, doesn't even have a animal shelter. Our town is the next one over, and our police station picks up strays and puts them ALL in one kennel. They don't have a scanner. Of course, I know all the cops so I've already talked to them and notified them if anyone calls..to of course let me know.

I can't believe this.


----------



## dschles

How terrible! Praying that Cooper makes it back safely to you.


----------



## Brady's mom

I am saying a prayer that you find him safe and sound quickly!!


----------



## polo

OMG! I'm sorry you're having such a terrible day. I'll be praying that you find Cooper soon and that he is ok out there on his own! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Lina

I hope you find him soon!


----------



## pjewel

OMG, you've got to be kidding. I cannot believe this, although one of my dogs years ago was "lost" when he was staying at the vet's during my move. Thank God they found him but they never let him stay there again (like I would have chosen to). 

Please let us know how he is when you find him.


----------



## Leeann

Oh gosh how scary Tritia, our prayers are with you that Cooper makes it home. Remeber that thread where that guy lost his dog and used his dirty laundry to help him find his way home, maybe bring some out leading to the groomers?


----------



## TnTWalter

Oh how awful. Praying for a happy outcome.

BIG [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## CapotesMom

omg how scary! I hope he comes around and someone finds him! That poor lil thing! please keep us informed of any turn outs... would he have ran far?? Capote never goes far he just runs around and marks things..maybe if he heard you yelling?? I hope you find him before tonight!


----------



## siggie

How incredible irresponsible of her! When taking care of other people's pets, children, property, etc we need to be _more_ careful than we might be w/ our own. She should have checked the gates before putting the dogs in a situation like that were they'd be lost and w/o identification if they got out. UGH!

I hope Cooper gets home safe and sound!


----------



## Cheryl

This is very scary! I can't believe this has happened. My prayers go out to you for a quick homecoming for Cooper. Can you get a group of people to help you post signs? Put an add in Craigs list? 

Remember Cooper is an adorable dog that many people might want to keep. Perhaps you should right on the flyers that Cooper is sick and in need of meds.


----------



## pjewel

I would register with findtoto.com asap. They've had many, many success stories.


----------



## mintchip

Sending prayers! Wish I could do more! :grouphug:Cooper and family:grouphug:


----------



## mellowbo

How horrible! I wish I could be there to help you search! I'm sending prayers for Cooper!!!
Carole


----------



## mybella

I'm praying that you find him - soon! Poor Cooper! As Leeann mentioned there was a past tread about spreading items with your scent (like socks). Maybel that will help.

My thoughts are with you.

Marie


----------



## EstrellaVila

I cant believe it. I hope you find Cooper soon!! He must be terrfied. Sending lots of prayers to both of you and I hope you guys find him soon. :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Tritia, you must be frantic. I pray you find him soon. I wish I were closer, I'd be out looking. Do you think he might have started running toward home?


----------



## gelbergirl

my best thoughts and prayers are with you that Cooper hears his name and comes running to you.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my goodness, Tritia. I *so* hope you find Cooper quickly. I do think leaving clothes with your scent would be helpful to him finding his way home. Can you notify Amos Alert to help? Getting the word out quickly is vital.


----------



## DanielBMe

Wow I can't believe it. Make sure you get some old sweaters or clothes and put them around the area. As well maybe get one of his fav squeaky toys and walk around the area making it squeak. 

I hope you find him quickly.


----------



## Jane

Oh no, Tritia. I am so upset to hear this. I'll be praying that Cooper will be returned safely to you soon. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sorry to hear this!!! We'll pray that Cooper finds you quickly.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Oh, Tritia.... I am so sorry, so sorry about this!!! How awful! I will pray regularly for you until Cooper is found!


----------



## irnfit

Tritia, I am praying for you all!


----------



## luv3havs

Oh Tritia,
What a nightmare.
Hoping and praying that he is found soon.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh dear! Poor little Cooper. I hope you're able to find him soon!


----------



## JASHavanese

I read the whole thread thinking that I'd get to a post saying he was found and is ok. We're sending prayers for you all.


----------



## Cheryl

It is after 6 here so I am assuming it is dark there. I am so worried!!!!


----------



## AKathy

OMG! Sounds like a nightmare! I sure hope you find him soon!


----------



## good buddy

Oh dear! This is just awful news! I hope you find him very soon. You must be going crazy without him. Good luck to you!


----------



## Missy

Oh Tritia! I am devastated. I can only imagine how you must feel. I am praying that cooper is found!!! please, please keep us posted.


----------



## ama0722

Tritia- I hope you are on your way home right now with Cooper in your arms. Please keep us posted.

If you haven't found him yet-Make sure to take some really smelly out with you. I have heard wet canned cat food is highly recommended. Please keep us posted and if you want to there is an Amos Alert section on Havanese Rescue with more information and they can post him up to hopefully notify people in your area.

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=86&Itemid=134


----------



## maryam187

OMG, Tritia!!! How horrible! I too would run around with his squeaky toys, big good smelling sausage, anything that could help. It must be dark by now and he's black, I'm really worried and will say a prayer...


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

I am so sorry to read that Cooper is missing, how terrifying for you. We are sending prayers for his safe return. Hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## Mizell26

Oh My Gosh! I am freaking and it isn't even my dog. I would be livid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was sure hoping like Jan that the further I read Cooper would have been found. I am hoping you find him soon. Sending prayers your way that Cooper is found quickly.


----------



## Judy A

Tritia...how horrible....please know you and Cooper are in my prayers. Please, please God, bring Cooper home safely.


----------



## Elaine

Trita,
You do need to take the time to get in touch with Havanese Rescue like Amanda said, they have information on the website that can be useful to you and also they can help get the alert out in your area. Hopefully someone will spot him and I do hope the Groomer has not given up the search. Think of what his favorite thing is and maybe you could try putting out a live animal trap with canned food in it or several if he is not to big. Also put something with your smell around the trap so he will smell you also. Good luck, we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## ivyagogo

This is the worst ever. How terribly irresponsible. I hope Cooper is home soon.


----------



## Cheryl

I can't leave this page. I keep waiting for the happy ending!! Do any of you have friends or relatives in Arkansas that can help? I know our hearts are collectivly breaking for Tritia and Cooper.


----------



## maryam187

I too am waiting for a happy ending!!!


----------



## Missy

Me too cheryl, I keep coming back hoping for news. More hugs and prayers that Cooper gets home safely.


----------



## Maxmom

Praying Cooper is safe and warm. Hopefully, somebody will find him near the groomer's house and check with her.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just checking in and hoping, hoping Cooper is home with you now, Tritia. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Like Cheryl, I keep checking back to see about Cooper. What an awful thing to happen. If you do not find him tonight, definitely put out an Amos Alert on Havanese Rescue. Get neighbors and friends involved. And check out the info on Lost Dog Behavior and Finding a Lost Dog on the Havanese Rescue site.

http://havaneserescue.com/Lost_Dog_Tips.pdf

http://havaneserescue.com/LostDog1.pdf

The form to fill out and contact Havanese Rescue for an Amos alert is here with the phone numbers to call...

http://havaneserescue.com/HRIAmosAlertHndbk.pdf

:hug:


----------



## Mizell26

Gosh I wish there was some good news.....just checking praying for Cooper's return


----------



## JASHavanese

Still no news


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Tritia,
I was hurrying to the end to see if you had an update yet.

This is just devastating. I sure hope you have him by now.


----------



## moxie

Awwwwww, COOPER!!! I'm so sorry Tricia. Good news please.


----------



## siggie

As much as Havs love people, I hope he sticks near residential areas where he'll be found. I too have been checking back hoping for news that he's back at home.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Oh Trita I am so sorry this has happened. I am praying for Coopers safe return.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Have you found him?*

Please, I hope you have found him.

If not, please let us post an amos alert on HRI. You will have many folks assisting you in your search.

Our hearts are with you...blessings,


----------



## Tritia

Thanks everyone for thoughts and prayers for Cooper. We went back out tonight, with Bodie to walk around. It's pitch dark out there, so unless he was to come right to us. I knew there'd be little hope in finding him. 
The groomer wanted to have her dh and son search tonight with their 4 wheelers, and some high beam flash lights. Um, yea..cause like THAT'S not gonna scare the heck out of him!?! 
Any neighbor that they have, we spoke to. Being such a small town the word is definitly out. Of course my fear is that someone will find him, and choose to keep him    Or, to be honest..the area they're in I'm mostly afraid of coyotes at this point. They've had several attacks on their livestock in the past few months. Little Cooper out there, no clue what he's doing, or where he is. Coming across ANYTHING like a wild animal, snake, etc. OMG..I'm physically ill from the thought.
I'll keep everyone posted. 
Thanks again.


----------



## maryam187

uke: that's just HORRIBLE! Will keep praying for him :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I send you the best...*

My senior cat was gone for four days. We took out his food dish and shook it wherever we went. Finally I heard a cry under an abandoned house. I hope you find something that works for you.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Tritia,

I am so sorry. Please know that I am praying for you and hope that Cooper is found safe asap.


----------



## dschles

We are keeping Cooper and your family in our thoughts and hoping that the light of the sun brings good news.


----------



## JASHavanese

I hope you have better news in the morning. Still sending good thoughts and prayers


----------



## Sheri

Tricia,
This is my first post, although I've been reading for several days. I hope I'm even doing this right...I am so horrified on your behalf! I can just imagine your feelings of fear for your little Cooper. I've read through to the end of the posts, hoping to read that you've found him. 

My heart's pounding in my chest for your little guy!

Sheri
Tucker's mom


----------



## LuvCicero

I know you must be sick with worry. I'm praying you will have him back home soon.


----------



## mugsy & me

unbelievable!

i would be worried sick if it were one of mine.
i wish i could do something...sending hugs and good thoughts.

joe


----------



## DanielBMe

Not sure if this is feasible but I'd put up a tent in the area where he was lost with a bright light and maybe even some music playing. Perhaps if he's alone and afraid in the woods he might come looking for shelter. Perhaps put out a few sweaters so he catches your scent. 

I honestly don't think I'd be able to do anything other than spending the entire night looking.


----------



## Tritia

Daniel, the groomers kids were actually going to set up a tent out a ways from the house. Constantly shaking the little can of treats I shake to get them all in the house when they're taking too long.
And yea, if he was in a neighborhood..I wouldn't hesitate in searching even longer. But, it's the woods. Wouldn't take much for any one of us to get lost out there, too.


----------



## JeanMarie

I am speachless. 
Oh, I am so sorry this has happened and pray we hear you've found him...


----------



## BeverlyA

Tricia,
I don't know what to say. All good thoughts and prayers are with you and little Cooper tonight, hoping we hear that he found it back, safe and sound tonight.

Praying for angels to watch over him and guide him back to the groomers home.

Beverly


----------



## good buddy

Oh man.  I had hoped to hear good news by now. Coyotes! oh dear. I'm so worried right with you Tricia. I pray you get him back soon.


----------



## havaluv

Oh Tritia...I'm so sorry to read this. I skipped to the end when I saw this thread hoping for good news. I'll say prayers tonight for Cooper. 

Father, we know you care about our little furbabies and have told us we can come to you for everything. We're coming to you tonight, Father, joined in prayer and our wishes for Cooper to be safe and to find his way back. Please hold him in your hands, Father, keep him safe and guide him home. Amen. :grouphug:


----------



## siggie

Tritia if someone tries to keep him you'll find him. They won't know he's chipped and when they take him to a vet I think there'd be a good chance he'd get scanned and your info would come up. Don't worry about that particular possibility for now.

I hope the tent and treat can work. :hug:


----------



## Lina

Tritia, I will keep hoping for Cooper to be found tonight. I can't imagine how worried you must be!


----------



## Esperanita

I'm so sorry to hear about Cooper. What a nightmare!


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Trita, I am so hoping for miracles and sending prayers your way for Coopers safe return. My heart sunk when I read your post and raced to read if you had found him. Poor little guy ~ I feel so sick for you and your family and hope someone finds him really soon.


----------



## Olliesmom

My stomach is sick just hearing what you are going thru...


my prayers are coop will be back soon - maybe with burrs and dirt- but happy to be home...

HUGS


----------



## Suuske747

Dear Tritia and family,

Having read through those 8 pages, tears are running down my face, the thought of your little boy all alone in a strange place....I guess we all here can only relate too well how you must be feeling.....
I guess it's middle of the night for you now while I write....
How have these past hours been for you? How are your kids?
Did you stay out all night? 
I guess it would take 10 people to drag me back inside, it'd be shouting and screaming all night long, running around the neighbourhood with squeeky toys and a strong smelling salami.....

I am sending my prayers for you, your family and Cooper, hoping he may have found a nice family to keep him warm over night, who will look for you to return him to......
I am praying for Cooper to find his way home safely a.s.a.p.!








Good luck!


----------



## Judy A

Tritia....I just haven't been able to sleep well tonight, so sick with worry. I continue to pray for little Cooper's safe return. I will also pray that your groomer finds peace as I'm sure she is full of quilt. I so wish I were there to help......


----------



## Leeann

Tritia you and Cooper were the first thing on my mind this morning, I was so hoping to hear some good news. We will continue to send prayers for a safe return.


----------



## ginny

I just saw this thread, I hope also that you find him and very very soon! I like the idea about leaving things with your family and home scent around the area. I will remember that if we ever find ourselves in a tough situation. Pryaers for a swift rescue!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I woke several times through the night worried about you and Cooper.... and prayed for him each time. I can only imagine how you are feeling and I am continuing to pray for you and your family.


----------



## LuvCicero

I was hoping when I signed on to check....I would see good news. BUT...I'm sure Cooper is exploring right now and will soon decide he needs to find his Momma. I'm praying you get him back soon.


----------



## ama0722

Tritia, I am so sorry to hear that you didn't find him last night. Could you get a few live animal traps put out in the area right away? I bet by now he is hungry and that might be the best way to capture him. Smart choice on taking out your dogs as he would probably pick up their scent faster than anything else.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm on pins and needles too. Come on home Cooper!


----------



## Paige

I just saw this thread, I can't believe this has happened. I feel so sad for cooper and your family. Hopefully today he will be found.


----------



## pjewel

Tritia,

I too came on this morning hoping for good news. If you don't find him this morning please consider contacting findtoto.com. If you go to their site and look at the many, many success stories it will give you hope. It's possible someone took him in last night if they found him. Even though he's chipped they might not take him to a vet and be waiting to hear about a lost dog.

Aside from being devastated for you and your family I'm so enraged and outraged by the conduct of that groomer.


----------



## Diana

How horrible this is for you Tritia! I am so sorry! 
I am hoping to hear of Coopers safe return today :hug:


----------



## Janet Zee

Tritia.....I was hoping for good news this morning.......I too am outraged by that groomers irresponsibility.......Praying that Cooper is found soon.


----------



## Poornima

Tritia, I am so shocked and horrified to hear that Cooper is missing. I pray that he returns to you safe and sound.


----------



## Tritia

Dh went out first thing this morning. No sign of him. 
I didn't sleep but maybe 2 hours last night? How could I? I'm used to him crushed up against me, making it impossible to move. And I usually wake up with a crik in my neck. The one night I have "my area" all to myself..I couldn't get comfortable   
Bodie was restless allll night. Kept going to the bedroom door, and ringing the bell. He does this a LOT to the door outside. But, never to the bedroom door in the night. Unless he has to go to the bathroom. I think he was looking for Cooper 

We're off to church here in a bit, then back out there. 
Amanda, I have talked to a friend this morning about traps. Thanks!


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sorry Tritia, we'll continue to pray that Cooper is returned to you safe and sound!


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,
I wish I could be right there looking with you. But know that I am praying for you and hope that good results come today. I thought about your family all last night.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Tritia~~ I feel awful for you and your family....I am going to say a prayer that he will be found soon and you will have him in your arms. I wish we all could be there with you and help you find him. Please keep us posted..BIG HUGS TO YOU!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

Is there anyway to get a tracking dog that can trace his scent from a blanket or something?
Like a blood hound or something?


----------



## mintchip

Sending more prayers......


----------



## iluvhavs

I am just sick reading about Cooper. What a nightmare for you all.

My father had beagles that he hunted with. When one would run off and not come back, he would leave his coat on the ground for the dog to come to. The next morning when he'd return, the dogs were always laying on the coat. It may be a good idea to leave something that smells like you in the woods behind her house.

Call all vets in the nieghborhood. Put up posters on the telephone poles nearby.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## boo2352

I just saw this -- how horrible for you. I hope Cooper's home soon.


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

We are sending more prayers for Cooper's safe return.


----------



## Missy

Oh Tritia. I had so hoped he had turned up. I will keep sending prayers... Oh how I pray for Cooper's safe return.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia I am soo sorry to hear this. You've gotten good advice and I have none. Unfortunately, this has happened at an area groomer's place here too. Luckily, the dog was found and I can only pray Cooper will be too. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh Tritia I was hoping to read good news this morning. I hope he's in your arms soon


----------



## moxie

COOOOOOOOPER!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in.....oh please someone find him soon. I could not imagine. I wish I lived closer to you!!! Cooper come home soon!!


----------



## havaluv

Just checking in and saying a prayer. :angel:


----------



## micki2much

I too am just checking in, my heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Tritia, I logged in this morning to check on Cooper. I was so hoping I'd read that he's home. I am praying that in the light of day, you will find him.


----------



## RickR

Hope you have found Cooper by now. Sending more prayers also for Cooper's
safe return.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Tritia
My heart aches for you. You must be absolutely devasted. I'm praying that Cooper will *quickly* find his way back to you.


----------



## good buddy

I've been back to this thread time and again all morning long. Oh, I'm so hoping to hear good news soon!


----------



## Mizell26

waiting for good news................


----------



## casperkeep

Please let us pray that he will be home soon. I just could not imagine.


----------



## Suuske747

Oh Cooper, where are you!?
We all hope you're safe and warm! 

Still thinking of you Tritia, sending you a lot of strength!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh I am horrified to read this thread!!! I have been away for a bit at a wedding, and I cannot believe that this happened.
Tritia, I am thinking about you and praying for Cooper's safe return! 
Didnt someone say something about putting your dirty clothes out like a trail for them to find?? Maybe you could do a radius and have him lead back to the groomers house. Or maybe he is just on his way to his own home, dogs can do some incredible things!! I Pray that Cooper is one of them!


----------



## Leeann

Checking in Tritia, we have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Jan D

What a horrible story...I hope you find Cooper soon!


----------



## MaddiesMom

*Please* find your way home, Cooper......(sending another prayer)....


----------



## CapotesMom

He must be so scared if he hasn't found someone.. hopefully someone saw him and took him in at least to take care of for now..or to turn in to the pound or police later.. Crossing my fingers and saying a prayer..


----------



## polo

Tritia...I've been thinking about you and Cooler all day! Hopefully he finds his way home soon!


----------



## mintchip

Just checking in......and sending more prayers
:grouphug:* Cooper and family *:grouphug:


----------



## Paige

Just checking in, I am hoping for some good news. You have been on my mind all day.


----------



## hedygs

I just read this thread. I am praying that he finds his way back real soon. (((Cooper))) don't be afraid mom will find you.


----------



## Sheri

Tritia,
How old is Cooper? You are on my mind...
cyber hug,
Sheri and Tucker


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Eagerly awaiting your return, Cooper. Wishing and hoping for good news soon.


----------



## Missy

Just checking in for news, and sending virtual support and homing vibes to Cooper.


----------



## Cheryl

Lost Dog
by Frances Rodman
He lifts his hopeful eyes at each new tread,
Dark wells of brown with half his heart in each:
He will not bark, because he is well-bred,
Only one voice can heal the sorry breach.
He scans the faces that he does not know,
One paw uplifted, ear cocked for a sound
Outside his sight. Only he must not go
Away from here; by honor he is bound.
Now he has heard a whistle down the street;
He trembles in a sort of ecstasy,
Dances upon his eager, padding feet,
Straining himself to hear, to feel, to see,
And rushes at a call to meet the one
Who of his tiny universe is sun.


Listen carefully, Cooper!! They are out searching for you. We are praying for your safe reunion!


----------



## mintchip

Cheryl I love that! 
Hey Everyone! It is 2:19 (here in SF) now at 4:00 my time (???? your time? ) Let's hug our havs and have a strong group prayer for Cooper! Hopefully he will be found safe before that and then we can make it a Thankful prayer
I know I keep coming back to check this thread I hope others will join me in prayer at the above time


----------



## SaydeeMomma

mintchip said:


> Cheryl I love that!
> Hey Everyone! It is 2:19 (here in SF) now at 4:00 my time (???? your time? ) Let's hug our havs and have a strong group prayer for Cooper! Hopefully he will be found safe before that and then we can make it a Thankful prayer
> I know I keep coming back to check this thread I hope others will join me in prayer at the above time


Sally, what an excellent idea. Saydee and I are with you. I, too can barely think of anything else. I've set my timer and hope it will be a Thankful Prayer.


----------



## Sheri

We're with you, too! 

Sheri


----------



## micki2much

We will be there, any little thing we could do to help! - Michelle


----------



## Cheryl

We'll be there, too!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder if the county or town's K9 dog could help out? (if available, as a courtesy)


----------



## mckennasedona

Me and the girls will be praying with you Sally.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Trita 

I have had you and your family in my thoughts all night and day. Praying for a happy ending.


----------



## Callalilly

mintchip said:


> Cheryl I love that!
> Hey Everyone! It is 2:19 (here in SF) now at 4:00 my time (???? your time? ) Let's hug our havs and have a strong group prayer for Cooper! Hopefully he will be found safe before that and then we can make it a Thankful prayer
> I know I keep coming back to check this thread I hope others will join me in prayer at the above time


Sally,
I haven't been around much lately and certainly have missed so much. But when I read this thread I decided it was time for me to post and tell Tritia my thoughts and prayers are with her. I can only imagine how horrible it must be for her right now. 
So I love your idea, it's a wonderful sentiment and I do believe prayer is powerful. At 1600 I will gather up my dogs, hold them tight and hold Cooper's name up in prayer. I do hope that it will be a grateful prayer that he will be safely home by then.

I tell you what, the Havanese community is one of the best group of folks I have ever known!


----------



## mellowbo

I will also join in. I have to admit I'm avoiding this thread because I just can't stand that Cooper is missing. For once my head is in the sand! God bless Cooper!!


----------



## BeverlyA

We will be joining in that prayer.

:angel::grouphug::angel:

Beverly


----------



## Missy

we'll be joining in.


----------



## Laurief

I too am having such a hard time believing that the poor guy is still missing!! 
I will be joining you guys in that prayer but it will take me a little longer cause I have to do it X3!! I hope that all our prayers work and that Cooper walks out those woods as if he had just been on the best adventure! I hope to hear good news soon!


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm having a real hard time dealing with this one. I am so very upset by it. It's one thing for your dog to get lost, but quite another when somebody you trust makes a mistake like this. My stomach is in a knot. Come back Cooper!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Tritia, My heart is with you and Cooper. I'm praying that Cooper will be safe and back in your arms quickly. Hugs, Suzy


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh, a tracking dog may be the best idea yet if there is someone locally that could help.

I don't know exactly where Tricia is, but much of that rural area is VERY rural, and when you say woods, it's miles of solid woods. A very daunting and discouraging situation, not knowing which direction to head in I imagine. Having just returned from the Ozarks with my Cooper and Barki, I can visualize it and I can't stop the tears.

Tricia, do you think someone in the area may have a tracking dog? Maybe ask the vets, any dog clubs or groups in the area, any breeders, the groomer, the law enforcement people.

We are all just sick with worry and will continue to pray for Cooper's safe return.

Beverly


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper was the first thing on my mind this morning! I wrote his name down in my prayer journal last night and Max and I will hug and join in prayer again today. I would be inconsolable.


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

I don't know where in Arkansas you are but these people are in
Benton, Ark

http://www.northstarcanine.com/tracking.html

They might have a dog they use for training that might be able to 
help. Or give you some ideas.


----------



## siggie

BeverlyA said:


> Oh, a tracking dog may be the best idea yet if there is someone locally that could help.
> 
> Beverly


That struck me as a great idea too. In a rural area like that there must be people who have trained their dogs for hunting/tracking right? It's just a matter of finding someone I suppose, but I would think the groomer might be connected enough to help (least she can do).


----------



## Leeann

We will be joining in on the hugs and prayers also


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Just a reminder, 15 minutes and counting until we unite in prayer for Cooper, Tritia and their family.


----------



## Laurief

It is a great idea but does anyone know how to actually "get the idea" TO Tritia??


----------



## Tritia

Still no news. I've read through your posts, and not sure if they make it better..or worse. What I mean by that, is that I'm sooo very touched. It makes me cry even more. If that's even possible.

We've looked all day. Anywhere from just us, so as not to scare him (even though he's not afraid of a soul, LOVES people. Out there, lost I know he may be terrified of anyone he doesn't know) And as many as 20 people out helping. It gets to the point where he is, that we don't want to risk any PEOPLE. As there are big drop offs, creeks, etc. 
And yes, we did have a couple tracking dogs with us. One appeared to catch a scent that went about 1/4 from the house. Till the creek..then he seemed to lose it.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Tritia

Oh, and I did read about the wonderful prayer you're holding. I can't thank you all enough!! I'm actually on my way back out before it gets dark. Our last time today....


----------



## Lina

Oh Tritia, I'm sorry there aren't any good news yet. I will be joining in and thinking of Cooper in 10 minutes time.


----------



## Laurief

Well maybe while you are out there our prayers will reach Cooper and he will "find" you!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Hugging Maddie and sending Cooper a prayer of safety and you Tritia a prayer of strength......


----------



## Lilly's mom

I am praying also. I forgot about the time difference.

Katrina


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug::grouphug:Cooper and family :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Sending prayers for strength and Cooper's safe return home. I wish we could do more. Love, Maya & Saydee


----------



## mintchip

I wish I could do more too!


----------



## Paige

I'm so sorry you haven't found him yet, don't give up, I'm sure he's looking for you just as hard. :grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Prayed for Cooper at church tonight, I just saw the thread! I'll keep praying until he's safely home with the family who loves him so.


----------



## Leeann

My DH just got home and one of the first things he asked was if Cooper was found, are hearts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hartman studio

Oh my gosh!!! I just saw this thread- my heart goes out to you. I'm praying for you to find Cooper soon. I know how worried and upset you must be- I wish I could do more.


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia,
I've heard good things about Sherlock Bones. Here's their web site. 
Don't give up. 
It might be worth downloading his book to see if there is anything you might not have thought of. 
http://www.sherlockbones.com/index.html


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm still thinking of you and Cooper. I know I would be a mess if Cicero was missing. Please try to be strong and I'm praying someone will find him...and then you...very soon.

My daughter lost her lab one time and it showed up at the door 4 days later...so maybe Cooper's nose and short legs are on their way home!!


----------



## mintchip

Callalilly said:


> Sally,
> I haven't been around much lately and certainly have missed so much. But when I read this thread I decided it was time for me to post and tell Tritia my thoughts and prayers are with her. I can only imagine how horrible it must be for her right now.
> So I love your idea, it's a wonderful sentiment and I do believe prayer is powerful. At 1600 I will gather up my dogs, hold them tight and hold Cooper's name up in prayer. I do hope that it will be a grateful prayer that he will be safely home by then.
> 
> I tell you what, the Havanese community is one of the best group of folks I have ever known!


Welcome back Lisa!!
Everyone since we did it at 1600 let do it again at 1800!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma

I'm down with that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Don't give up Tritia. Remember when Anne found her hav 4 days later. And Masomo tells a great story of Milo finding his way home. I will continue to keep your whole pack of humans and dogs in my thoughts. PLEASE FIND YOUR WAY TO YOUR FAMILY COOPER!!!


----------



## Callalilly

mintchip said:


> Welcome back Lisa!!
> Everyone since we did it at 1600 let do it again at 1800!!!


Thanks Sally, I am definitely up for praying for Cooper's safe return again. I have to say my dogs seem to understand that it's time to be serious when we're praying. It's funny they don't wiggle or get their lickers going, or try to play, they just sit silently in my lap.

We are all together in thought, spirit and prayer at the same time - that's powerful stuff!


----------



## polo

I can't stop coming back to this thread looking for a good update! I wish I could fly out there and help in your search!! My prayers are still with you, your family, and Cooper! :hug:


----------



## DAJsMom

We're praying for Cooper's safe return too. Hugs to you and hoping for the best, and quick!!


----------



## mellowbo

How could this happen?? I am so pissed! I pray our group prayer worked!!
Carole


----------



## SaydeeMomma

mellowbo said:


> How could this happen?? I am so pissed! I pray our group prayer worked!!
> Carole


Me too. I also think I will bring Saydee's crate with me when I take her to the groomer! What a terrible, terrible shame.

Dogs are often found several days after they go missing, so I won't give up hope for little Cooper and will continue to pray for him and for Tritia who's heart is surely breaking.


----------



## RIstream

I know its all been said but how? why? A little preventitive care is all it takes. We are praying for Coopers safe return.


----------



## havaluv

Shoot. I was so hoping for good news.  I'll keep praying for Cooper to be safe and find his way back to Tritia and the search party. :grouphug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Tritia, I am just here checking on you and Cooper............. I am praying for you at this very moment... praying Cooper will be found soon. This is so heart wrenching.


----------



## Judy A

I think we are just so sick about this, Tritia. It"s such a helpless feeling to not be able to do anything to help you. Please, please, please, bring Cooper home, dear God!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tritia, I've been out of town for the weekend and just saw this thread. The words just aren't sufficient but know my thoughts and prayers are there with everyone elses for Cooper's safe return - SOON!


----------



## mellowbo

I just wish we could all fly there and help search! Arghhhh....
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo

If we could all be there to search, Cooper would have been home yesterday. I certainly hope that groomer is out there looking.


----------



## mckennasedona

I will pray again and again. I am including the groomer in my prayers as well. I cannot imagine how it feels to lose someone's dog.


----------



## mybella

I too keep checking back hoping for good news. I will keep on praying. My thoughts are with you and little Cooper!

Marie


----------



## Tritia

I'm home, and off to tend to my kids for a bit. Not sure if I'll be posting much. It's kind of hard to just keep admitting he's still not with us.
Oh, and the groomer feels beyond terrible. Was this preventable?? Sure. But, guess that's why they calls these things accidents...sigh. I don't have it in me to be angry at her. Looking at her this evening, she looks like she's shed quite a few tears on her own.


----------



## Missy

(heavy sigh) BIG HUG to you Tritia. I can't get you or cooper out of my thoughts so I will keep praying.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh Tritia, I'm so sorry this is still going on. Hopefully Monday, being a workday when vets/etc. are open will bring good news.


----------



## dschles

Any chance you can get the local tv news or newspaper to do a story?? There has to be a good human interest angle that they might be interested in.


----------



## mintchip

dschles said:


> Any chance you can get the local tv news or newspaper to do a story?? There has to be a good human interest angle that they might be interested in.


Good thought!


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

I was so hoping for some good news. Hopefully someone has him and they will take him somewhere tomorrow.

When my daughter found a dog. We looked everywhere for the owners. 
We posted signs on corners, went to vets with pictures, had the dog scanned for micro,
called every shelter in the area and beyond - be sure you call them and send a pic by fax or run a picture by, call the city dog catcher, we called every groomer in town,
just let everyone know he is missing that you can.

Do you have a flyer made up? If not, I am sure one of us could do one for you and email it to you for print.

We are praying for you and hope tomorrow is the day he comes home.


----------



## micki2much

Tritia -to you and Cooper - my heart aches for you both, God will hold both of you close to him. I know & feel that.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*just off from work...*

and zipping through the posts waiting to find the one that says he is home.

Riki and Daisy are calling him home. All his havanese buddies are calling him home.

Our thoughts are with you Tritia. Bless your heart. And your poor groomer as well.


----------



## CinnCinn

OMGosh! Scrolling quickly through 19 pages in hopes of good news. I AM SO SORRY!!! 
Of course, my prayers are with you and Cooper. I'm at a loss for the right words, KEEP THE FAITH!!!

Hav Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## dschles

One more thought... is there anyone on the forum who has the background or skills to write a press release and distribute to the local media in Tritia's community? Or, if a press release wouldn't be the appropriate method, otherwise contact the local media?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia, we lost our border collie in a bad storm and she returned to us a week later, on my birthday. I had plastered my town with pictures of her and reported her missing to all of the local vets. Someone finally called me, she had traveled more than five miles through all kinds of woods and swampland. So, don't give up hope. Praying for a safe return. Best to you all.


----------



## Mizell26

Geeze........I was hoping for good news. I missed the prayer time but have been hoping and praying for the safe recovery of Cooper...and will continue.


----------



## Tritia

We have flyers posted. There are 3 vets within 45 minutes who have been alerted. The local cops in our town, and the town on either side of us have been notified (none have animal control, just police that pick up strays)
Our paper doesn't come out until Wed, but I have friends on the staff. So, they'll put something in Tues night. My friends entire boyscout troup took flyers around businesses today. I have friends who are teachers in the towns next to us, they'll pass the word around. One said she'd put it in the morning newsletter. I'll go to our school tomorrow. Most of the teachers "know" Cooper, as he's with me most days when I pick up the kids in the car rider line.
The groomer's dh also put out 6 live traps tonight.


----------



## dude's mom

I have been heartsick for you and your family as well as the groomer. I hope you get good news soon. I cannot imagine how terrible this must be for everyone involved. Power of positive thought is amazing and we are sending good wishes your way.
Nancy


----------



## Callalilly

Tritia,

You are sure doing everything in your power to find your little buddy.
I'm so impressed by how much "ground" has been covered already and God bless those Boy Scouts (my son is a Boy Scout, excuse me for being a bit biased) 
Please know that everyone here on the forum is putting themselves in your position and is trying to think of every avenue possible to try. 

I have such strong faith that Cooper will return home to you and your family and we'll all be able to exhale once again.

You're in our thoughts and prayers, thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## juliav

Oh Tritia,

I was so hoping for good news. We are saying a prayer for Cooper and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Eva

Tritia, my heart is breaking for all that you're going through. I can't imagine how scary this must be for you.
I'm keeping Cooper in my prayers for a fast, safe return home :hug:


----------



## Leeann

Checking in this morning, I keep hoping for some good news. Our thoughts and prayers are still with you Tritia.


----------



## Laurief

I too was looking for some good news this morning! I said many many prayers last night! I so wish I could be there to help in the search..
I know it is only 4:30am out there, but I hope he is sittting on your porch waiting for his Mommy to let him in! I am a firm believer in miracles and I pray that Cooper is one of them!!


----------



## ivyagogo

I was thinking about Cooper all night too. Us East Coasters will start the vigil for Cooper to come home.


----------



## hedygs

Thinking of you and praying that Cooper comes home soon.


----------



## havaluv

Woke up with Cooper on my mind...still praying.


----------



## LuvCicero

Okay, Cooper, it's time to quit chasing rabbits and playing in water and get your little hinny home!! There are treats and belly rubs waiting on you....and you are cutting into my sleep.

I keep thinking I will hear he has made it home. I'm glad so many people are informed and looking for him -- and wished I lived near and could help.

I'm sure the groomer is upset also - I know I would be very sick if I had lost someone's pet. Mistakes happen and I'm sure she is losing sleep also. It's just a sad time for all right now.
Go home, Cooper...
Go home, Cooper...
Go home, Cooper!!!


----------



## lfung5

I am so sad to read this. This is a tragic situation and I hope Cooper returns soon. I'm waiting to hear good news soon. Cooper will be on my mind all day.


----------



## Cheryl

Oh, Tritia! I know how exhausted you must be. You have done all you can to find your poor little Cooper and I kknow you are not sleeping. You and Cooper will remain in my prayers until he safe and sound in your arms.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh I was hoping to read that he was home when I woke up this morning!!! Oh Cooper I pray that a nice family found you and will return you ASAP!!! Continue prayers and hug your way!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

Just checking in and praying he will be home today. Your support group around you helping sounds wonderful.


----------



## luv3havs

Just checking to see if there is any news.
Hoping he is found today.
I feel so sorry for everyone, Tritia, her family and the groomer.
I'm sure the groomer is feeling horribly.
Prayers for all.


----------



## ama0722

Tritia, I am hoping you come on the forum this morning with great news, after you get tons of puppy kisses of course!!! You are right, accidents do happen and I am glad you have all the support of your community.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Tritia said:


> I'm home, and off to tend to my kids for a bit. Not sure if I'll be posting much. It's kind of hard to just keep admitting he's still not with us.
> Oh, and the groomer feels beyond terrible. Was this preventable?? Sure. But, guess that's why they calls these things accidents...sigh. I don't have it in me to be angry at her. Looking at her this evening, she looks like she's shed quite a few tears on her own.


I'm so sorry Tritia
I was really hoping for good news this morning when I checked in. I totally understand it must be hard to read forum posts, I'm sure it's just too much right now. I will continue to hold my own little prayer vigil. Again, I am so so sorry.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Oh Tritia, I just saw this. Im so sorry! I will pray you find him. Just dont give up, he is out there looking for ya'll too. 

If there is ANYTHING we can do from here, let us know. Its hard to feel so helpless. Good Luck today!

MM


----------



## Missy

Oh Tritia, Me and DH are just sick over this. I hope you managed to get some sleep, although, I know I wouldn't. Last night as I was cuddling Cash (Cooper look alike) I told him to use what ever Havanese powers he had to get Cooper to find his way home to you. We will keep praying. I do feel helpless and wish I could help more.


----------



## mckennasedona

Would it be a good idea to post about Cooper on the Havanese Yahoo group and a couple of the other Havanese Yahoo groups? My thinking is that the more people who know, the more eyes can watching for him. Is anyone a regular poster to the big Havanese list and Just Hav Puppies and I can't remember the other good sized one.

Tritia, I hope you and your family were able to get some rest. I will pray that today brings Cooper home to you.


----------



## mintchip

Checking in and sending prayers and hugs


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

Just checking in this morning. :hug:


----------



## siggie

I hope he's found in 1 of the many live traps this morning.


----------



## Janet Zee

Tritia.....Just checking back, looking for some good news today.


----------



## marisoma

Tritia,

I just saw this and I don't know what to say other than I am so sorry this happened, and that I hope Cooper comes home to you very soon.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## DanielBMe

Bogart, Brando and I are all hoping to hear some good news this morning.


----------



## Poornima

Tritia, just checking for good news. We continue to send our prayers and hugs to you and Cooper. Pray that Cooper comes home soon. :hug:


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in as well....Oh I am just sick for you Tritia.Please come home Cooper!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

I see that the info did show up on a couple of the Yahoo lists. Tritia, what town is Cooper missing from? If that can be posted on the lists it would be helpful.


----------



## Julie

Tritia,
I just found and read this thread(all pages)as I was gone for the weekend. I'm just so sad to read of this horrible accident. I'm sure you,your family,and the groomer are just devastated.:hug:

I sure hope Cooper is found soon or returns to the groomer soon. It sounds like you have did a wonderful job searching,live traps,bullentins,posters etc. The Boy Scouts are very helpful and I'm so proud they are involved.

Sending prayers and hugs to you,your family and Cooper.:hug:


----------



## Tritia

nothing new. but, thanks again for all your support. you guys are the best.


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, what town is he missing from?


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm so sorry Tricia. I will keep up the vigil here.


----------



## ECudmore

Racquet is sending ESP to Cooper in hopes he will find his way home or be found.

Licks and Kisses
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## hedygs

Tritia can you mention where Cooper was last seen? It might be helpful for those in the area.


----------



## joemodeler

I am thinking of you and your family, and of course of Cooper. It is gut wrenching


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Tritia, this is such a nightmare! This AM was the first time I've been online since Friday and this is NOT the kind of news I wanted to read. You can be assured my prayers will be added to everyone else's for Cooper's safe homecoming. God bless and strengthen you and your family! :hug:


----------



## Roccos Mommy

Rocco and I are sending our strength and love. We know that the puppy angels are watching over him. :angel:


----------



## mugsy & me

not sure about others but this morning i picked up mugsy and held and hugged him extra long and just felt so bad for this little lost hav.
they are like babies, small and helpless, it's hard not to feel over protective.

i'll keep thinking those good thoughts ...


----------



## Tritia

Susan, the town is Hogeye. I know..terrible name, lol.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I have been gone so I am catching up today. I realize there is not much I can say that hasn't already been said. At a time like this words can seem so inadequate in comparison to what you are going through. I can only try to put myself in your place,Tritia and imagine how I would feel. THAT feeling is indescribable. Hopefully you will find some peace and comfort in knowing that all of your Hav forum friends are holding you up in prayer and believing for Coopers soon and safe return.


----------



## ivyagogo

Vicki - well said. I keep coming back to this thread every half hour or so hoping for some good news.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

mugsy said:


> not sure about others but this morning i picked up mugsy and held and hugged him extra long and just felt so bad for this little lost hav.
> they are like babies, small and helpless, it's hard not to feel over protective.


Me too, Joe. And everytime I look at my sweet Roxie I feel a pain for little Cooper... which I guess is good because it reminds me to say a little prayer for him. Come home, Cooper!


----------



## Laurief

I just got back from being gone for a few hours & read all the posts that came while I was away - now I am balling my eyes out!! Gosh Tritia, I so wish I could do more as I feel so helpless where I am. I want to put on my boots, get a wallking stick & look for you!! Please let us know if there anything at all that we CAN do from so far away!


----------



## irnfit

Tritia, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I just hope you can feel all our hugs and love for you and Cooper. We are all there with you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, the information has been posted to the Havanese Yahoo group. Is there a contact email available?


----------



## ivyagogo

Tricia - you might want to put a missing pet notice on the Fayetteville Craigslist:

http://fayar.craigslist.org/pet/

We had a missing dog here over the summer. The entire town was plastered in notices and they found him alive and well after over two weeks.


----------



## Posh's Mom

I keep checking back for good news...hope to read some soon. Tritia my thoughts are with you dear one.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Just checking in to see if he is home yet. I will keep praying for you Trita and for Cooper.


----------



## LuvCicero

Tritia...could you maybe take a picture to the schools and ask them to put it in their newletter...or post several around the school. I'm thinking that someone may have found him and don't know who he belongs to. I just think maybe a kid would know if a friend or neighbor has found a little Hav. The more people that hear about Cooper...the better!!

Maybe offer a reward. I know my 13 year old grandson would go door to door in his sub-division for a $50.00 reward.


----------



## Denise

Tricia, I just finished ready everyone post, my thoughts and prayers goes to you and the safe return for Cooper.

Denise


----------



## JeanMarie

I have nothing else to add that hasn't been expressed so lovingly by others. I truly feel that Cooper is in the home of a caring person who hasn't yet heard who he belongs to...

Keep the faith! We are all praying for him to find his way to your arms.


----------



## mckennasedona

I've always heard to offer a reward and to state on the posters that the dog needs medication. People would be less inclined to simply keep a dog that they thought would cost them money in medical bills. 
Probably a stupid question but have all the pet stores in the area been notified as well?


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Rats! Checking back in for news on Cooper. So many people are pulling for him...


----------



## MaddiesMom

Tritia, I'm so sorry he hasn't been found yet. Keep the faith. I read that lost dogs come running toward other barking dogs, especially if they recognize the dog's bark. When you're searching for Cooper, bring one of your other dogs each time. Both their scent and bark can attract Cooper. If one of your other dogs is a good barker, take that one and encourage him/her to bark like crazy. My thoughts have been with you every single minute.


----------



## Laurief

Tritia, We can do an "Amos Alert" on the Rescue site. In order to do so we need your permission, a picture, and a contact number. Let me know if you would like it posted there. I would be happy to help get it up on the website. You can contact me at Lfrangione1 at comcast.net
Prayers continue!!


----------



## Gableshavs

Tritia, have you called local rescue groups in your area? Please do so, they may have heard something or they will help in the search. Often they have their own list and everyone will work together to help. Also notify the humane society or Animal control. I hope someone finds him really soon. I hate when this happens. You all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gableshavs

If no one has mentioned it, try to get someone to set some humane traps with food in the area, it's been known to work in the past. G-d I hope he's found soon.


----------



## casperkeep

Checking in to see if there is any news yet!!!! Please Lord let him be safe and sound. Jillee,Ginger,Lizzie,and Betzie are saying there doggie prayers!!


----------



## Julie

I keep checking back for some good news. Gosh this just must be horrible. My heart just breaks for you Tritia.:hug:

I know Vinnie has broke a chain a few times and got loose and there is a feeling of panic and dread that sets in. Please keep your chin up and know we are sending you good thoughts/wishes/prayers that Cooper will be home soon.:angel:


----------



## Mizell26

I was hoping the traps would have worked. Still don't give up hope he is out there somewhere waiting for his mommy


----------



## gelbergirl

Has anyone been in touch by phone with Tritia? or in Arkansas near her?
I know places can far and in-between there, but I am just wondering if we can get our ideas to her quicker.


----------



## Tritia

yea, we have traps set out. they've caught a couple racoons so far.

we have signs that state he needs meds. pics at the schools. signs at the petstores, feedstores and vets.

i took both daisy and bodie out with me today. but, having my 4 yr old, i wasn't willing to risk him by walking too far out.
we just yelled for him, and shook the treat can.

thanks for all your suggestions. we've been in touch with a few local recues that have sites that i'd be more willing to bet the people in this area MAY come across. over a havenese website. i'm pretty confident we've done quite a bit. it's just a matter of waiting..see what comes of the efforts made thus far.


----------



## Laurief

Good to hear from you, but sad that you do not have Cooper in hand! Just let me know if you want us to do the Amos alert at any time. Hopefully Cooper heard you guys, or smelled you, and is on his way home. 
We are keeping you in our prayers!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Are there many houses nearby the area he was lost? Could you stuff mailboxes - go door to door?


----------



## Leeann

Big hugs to you Tritia. You must be so tired, I can only imagine how you are feeling plus trying to take care of your family at the same time. I wish I was closer so I could do more, even just bring you a dinner for a night so you don't have to worry about it. Our prayers are with you filled with hope that Cooper finds his way home soon.


----------



## Tritia

ivy, no. it's about a 20 min drive down a dirt road. that's after you drive down a paved county road that's about 8 miles of nothing but open pastures. ANY house that we saw, we talked to the owners. they have 90 acres. 80 of them wooded. 
to say it's rural..is an understatement.


----------



## Tritia

oh, and thanks again to everyone. i know i sound ungrateful for all your prayers, and wishes that you could do more. i'm just fried right now.
and...i'm now off to football for 30 mins, then to drop off to kids at soccer, then back to football. and home to get dinner in these boys, and finish up homework and pick up my neglected house a bit before a playdate i couldn't back out of tomorrow.


----------



## Thumper

How terrible  I do hope he found his way to someone taking temporary care of him and they will be looking for you too! I'll be praying for him to return home to you and your family :kiss:


----------



## Laurief

We understand that you have so much on your plate, besides looking for Cooper. I think we just all feel so helpless and just want to do SOMETHING for you Tritia!! It makes us feel better to be on this tread wishing you well, and when Cooper is back home, you can read all of our crazy posts!! I am glad you know we are all thinking about you and hope that you can feel all of our good wishes and prayers as you deal with this difficult time. You are a stong woman!!


----------



## Poornima

Just checking again.....Tritia, it must be so difficult to juggle all the business of home being anxious for Cooper. We are here for you :hug:and praying that Cooper comes home at the earliest.


----------



## Alexa

Tritia, I would put a message up on petfinder, too, under the lost pets area. That is how her neighbor got her beagle back after she was lost when they went hiking. The person that found her dog checked the lost dog ads and Bingo, there she was! 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## DanielBMe

Each time I come to the forum, I debate if I should read this thread because every time I see that Cooper hasn't been found, it just makes me sad. But I always check it out anyhow hoping there's good news.


----------



## Scooter's Family

You could list it on Craig's List too. My friend found a dog, posted it on there, and returned her.

All the best to you Tritia, we'll keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Tritia, It sounds like you are doing all that can be done to find Cooper.... life doesn't stop when something like this happens, does it? Moms just have to keep on going. That must be hard on you. God bless you and yours. :hug:


----------



## Beamer

I just got back from the cottage and missed this entire thread.......Hope you find him soon!!

Ryan


----------



## good buddy

Just checking in...for the 10th time today.  I wish I oculd be there helping somehow. I know he's going to turn up....he's probably already at someones house chowing down. Now we just gotta find him!


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, I'm praying that this will be 'our' last Cooper-free night. Can't wait to 'hear he's found tired and hungry but healthy and alive!'


----------



## EstrellaVila

Tritia, I was scrolling through all the pages hoping and hoping for good news. I am so sorry this has happened. I am sending lots of prayers your way and for dear Cooper. I hope you find him soon.


----------



## arlene

Tritia,

I just got caught up on the forum and read through this entire thread hoping for good news. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Hoping for good news soon!

Arlene


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, there does come a point when you've done all you can do and you must simply wait. Be sure to take some time for yourself amongst the hours you spend taking care of your family and searching for Cooper.


----------



## mintchip

Thinking and praying for you!


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia, I want to give you some hope. Years ago while I took a nap, either hubby or my daughter let my Pom out. She was older and didn't hear well and somehow they missed bringing her back in. 
When I woke up she wasn't laying with me so I looked for her in the house...and she wasn't there. I freaked and we went in search of her. We talked to people who had seen her but when they called her to them she ran the other way. We were able to follow where she was seen and then it stopped cold. Everyone we met along the way helped search for her without me even knowing it at the time. I never knew my eyes could make so many tears. I cried for 3 straight days and on the 3rd day my husband went to a vet's office around the corner to post a notice there about her but instead saw a number of a pet finder. He brought the number home and I called it....and a woman had called them and told them she had a Pom. I called her but she was at work and I left my name and number on her machine. I still kept calling her all day but when she got home she called me. She had my dog!! Her family fell in love with her and was hoping to keep her but then we showed up and it broke their hearts. Oh my gosh that was so hard!! I felt so bad for her but I had to have my girl back. We all cried together and we thanked them for taking care of her. Hang in there, we're all praying for you.


----------



## micki2much

Jan - GREAT story. I think it gave us all hope. 

Come home soon Cooper!


----------



## havanesebyha

Trita, I know this is a long shot and without knowing where you are in Arkansas I will let you determine if it is possible if Cooper could've gotten this far - maybe someone picked him up by car and dropped him off. I found this on Craigslist under Arkansas' Lost & Found.

*found black male dog (Tipton County)*

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-11, 7:01PM CDT

Found tall, slender black dog Wilkinsville & Drummonds road. 
Call to identity & claim. 
No Collar 
Linda 
485-3450


Location: Tipton County
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 875659880

Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## Cheryl

Since Tritia has done all that she can do and we have offered up our prayers, I think we can use another true story of a dog once lost and now found. (Jan thank you for starting.):

(I wish I knew how to rename them):
http://www.ksby.com/Global/story.asp?S=8195227


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking before going to bed. I pray that he will be taken care of until you are back together!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

It sounds like you're doing everything you can already. I just wanted you to know that DH and I are praying Cooper is found and safe with you again, soon.


----------



## ivyagogo

Libby - good searching, but it looks like Tricia is all the way across Arkansas from Tipton County, TN.

Let's all keep trying to do whatever we can from where we live. If I could, I'd be in Arkansas right now looking for Cooper. I know we all feel that way.


----------



## siggie

havanesebyha said:


> Trita, I know this is a long shot and without knowing where you are in Arkansas I will let you determine if it is possible if Cooper could've gotten this far - maybe someone picked him up by car and dropped him off. I found this on Craigslist under Arkansas' Lost & Found.
> 
> *found black male dog (Tipton County)*
> 
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-10-11, 7:01PM CDT
> 
> Found tall, slender black dog Wilkinsville & Drummonds road.
> Call to identity & claim.
> No Collar
> Linda
> 485-3450
> 
> 
> Location: Tipton County
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 875659880
> 
> Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


Tritia had said Hogeye was the name of the town, but that appears to be in Washington County.

Ivy's much faster than me.


----------



## Judy A

Still holding out hope that our prayers will be answered........


----------



## JASHavanese

Cheryl said:


> Since Tritia has done all that she can do and we have offered up our prayers, I think we can use another true story of a dog once lost and now found. (Jan thank you for starting.):
> 
> (I wish I knew how to rename them):
> http://www.ksby.com/Global/story.asp?S=8195227


Wow that's a long distance. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ivyagogo

Tritia - can you put a loop of your voice calling Cooper inside the live traps?


----------



## LuvCicero

Checking in before going to bed....I will pray for good news tomorrow.


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in this morning to see if there is any news. I was thinking the same thing about looping your voice calling him. I will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## Suuske747

Like everyone else, I'm checking as often as I can for good news on this thread......
Jan, what a heartbreaking story....

Still sending good thoughts, wishes, hope, love and strength in your direction!

Suzanne


----------



## Denise

Tritia- I was hoping for good news this morning. My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm praying for Cooper's safe return.

Denise


----------



## Missy

I am just heartbroken. But I am hoping that Cooper is safe and warm with a loving family who just hasn't found you yet. I thought if all of us who are sending our thoughts out to him could really picture him, with his big brown eyes and his white boots, and lets not forget his penchant for befriending frogs, maybe our thoughts and prayers will get to him more.

View attachment 15773

View attachment 15774
View attachment 15775

View attachment 15776


We have all grown to love both you and Cooper and really want you back together. I hope our collective arms around you Tritia are giving you comfort and not suffocating you.

View attachment 15777


----------



## LuvCicero

Still thinking about Cooper, you and your family. I pray he finds home soon. This is one time I will be happy to hear that a Hav may have to be shaved down from all the birdnest material he has collected in his coat. I will be happy when Cicero and I can dance and shout that Cooper is home.


----------



## Poornima

Cooper come home soon! Pray that you are safe and sound to find your way back home.

Missy, gorgeous pictures of cutie pie Cooper.


----------



## Laurief

Checking in & continuing prayers!!!

:whoo:COME ON COOPER!! YOU CAN DO IT!! FIND YOUR WAY HOME!!!!!


----------



## hedygs

Wonderful pictures of him.

Oooh I think contacting the local radio stations is a great idea if not done already.


----------



## ruthann

Praying for Cooper to come home safely. Annabelle and Ruthann


----------



## mckennasedona

Here's a site for lost dogs in Arkansas. There is also a "found" section.

http://www.dogdetective.com/lost-dogs-Arkansas.html


----------



## trueblue

OMG...I'm just seeing this thread. Tritia, I hope and pray that Cooper comes home safe and sound...please keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## Callalilly

My son and I broke our morning routine to get to the computer so we could check on Cooper. We're sad that he hasn't come home yet, still pretty confident that he will.

Tritia you're in my thoughts and prayers.

Lisa


----------



## havaluv

Just checking in and still praying for Cooper and your family, Tritia. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie

I am just checking back hoping for some good news----the old saying is true-----no news is good news. Keep the faith.:hug:


----------



## KristinFusco

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about this Tritia!

I hope that Cooper is found safe and sound very soon.

:grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in!!! I am praying for you and your family!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Tritia - 

I haven't checked the forum for a couple of days. I know you must be extremely distraught over this!!! I will keep him in our prayers - PLEASE COME HOME - COOPER!!

Karen


----------



## isshinryu_mom

You were in my prayers this morning, Missy. I'm hoping today bring good news.


----------



## suzyfrtz

"He prayeth best, who loveth best
All things both great and small ;
For the dear God who loveth us,
He made and loveth all." 

Prayers still going up to our Good Lord who made all doggies and takes joy in His creation. May Cooper be sheltered in the safety of His Arms, just like the lambs in the arms of the Good Shepherd who brings His sheep safely home. Come home, Cooper!

Suzy


----------



## jabellar

Any word on Cooper?


----------



## iluvhavs

Wonderful prayer Suzy. This thread makes me so sad, I cry everytime I come here.

I understand why Tritia can't read the posts now. Cooper, we're praying for you to be safe.


----------



## irnfit

Suzy, thank you for that beautiful prayer.


----------



## Mizell26

Geeze I was checking in after school again today I was sure hoping to read something about Cooper finally making it home. I hope we all get an update soon.


----------



## marisoma

Just checking to see if there is any word on Cooper.

I hope wherever he is that he is safe and makes it home to you soon.


----------



## Maxmom

Suzy, what a beautiful prayer. My heartfelt agreement. Come home, Cooper!


----------



## RickR

Cooper where are you?????????
We are all saying prayers for you.
I have looked at this thread 8 times today. 
I also hope we get an update soon.
Paula


----------



## BeverlyA

What a beautiful prayer Suzy. Thank you for putting into words, what so many of us are praying in our hearts.

I think if it would have been me, I wouldn't have even been able to find the strength to write the original post.

Continuing to pray for Coopers return and Tricia and her family and the groomers peace of mind.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Come on Cooper - we are all behind you - make it home!!!!!!! 

Prayers continue


----------



## Poornima

Cooper come home! We are all praying and waiting for your safe return. Come home little guy!


----------



## Julie

Checking back and sending prayers your way Tritia and Cooper!:angel:


----------



## Missy

just checking in... COOPER GO HOME TO YOUR PACK!!!


----------



## michi715

Ugh! I can't believe I didn't read this sooner. I honestly thought this was a thread about a bad hair cut...I'm so sorry! I hope Cooper makes his way home soon!


----------



## havame

MIKEY ,JUNE, SOPHIE,DOBIE,OLIVER,NEWMAN PRAY FOR COOPER SAFE RETURN


----------



## mckennasedona

Still checking. I am still thinking of Cooper always and praying he is home soon.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I know your panic. I am so sorry. Please try to take comfort that there are good people out there. We hope he finds them and makes his way back to you.

Karen


----------



## Janet Zee

Tritia.....Just checking back......We are continuing to pray for Cooper's safe return. :hug:


----------



## Sheri

Yes, we keep coming back to check, several times a day. We're praying that you are reunited soon, and that Copper is all right!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Kathie

Tritia, I just checked in after a few days and just couldn't believe that Cooper has been missing these last few days. Your heart must feel so heavy right now. Please know that I will be praying for your family and for Cooper's safe return home.

Kathie


----------



## havaluv

Just checking in before bed. Saying prayers tonight for Cooper and your family. Hang in there, Tritia. We love you. :grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep

Well I am just checking in this morning. I hope that you are doing ok through all of this. I am sure I would be a wreck if something like this happened to me. Hugs to you!


----------



## irnfit

This is the first place I check in the morning and the last at night. If I feel this bad, I can't imagine how Tritia and her family are feeling. Still sending up prayers for you and Cooper.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just checking in on Cooper... continuing to send prayers from Michigan!


----------



## Leslie

Just checking for news. Still praying for his safe return home.


----------



## Poornima

Just checking...prayers are continued for Cooper's safe return.:hug:


----------



## Maxmom

Still watching and praying...


----------



## luv3havs

Hoping and praying that he is found today.


----------



## havaluv

*What about a reward?*

Joining Ann with prayers from Michigan. Our hearts go out to you.

I was just thinking last night before I went to sleep...Cooper is so cute, I was wondering if someone might have found him and is thinking of keeping him. Would a reward be a good idea? I would be happy to donate if it's decided that a reward might be helpful. I think I've read most of the thread, but might have missed something...if it's already been discussed, please forgive me.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Today's the day Cooper will come home. I hope and pray today's the day.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Cooper please come home.....your family misses you soo much!!!


----------



## luv3havs

It's my guess that Tritia has already offered a reward.


----------



## Suuske747

What a good idea!! 
I think if all of us that are soooo compassionate with Tritia, if all of us chip in, we could really put out a striking reward!!!

I'm in!


----------



## Laurief

Has anyone heard from Tritia & how they are holding up??

PS - Me too - I would donate if needed!!


----------



## maryam187

Me three! Just let us know.


----------



## JeanMarie

Put me down for $$$...
Whatever it takes.


----------



## mckennasedona

I think they are already offering a reward but if need be, I'm in!! Whatever it takes to get Cooper home. 
My hope is that someone picked him up and hasn't figured out a way to find his owner. I know dogs can cover a lot of territory in a fairly short time so he could have gotten to a nearby town even. Tritia and her family must be absolutely heartbroken. I cannot imagine what the groomer's family is going through. My heart just breaks for all of them.


----------



## Olliesmom

I am certainly willing to participate...


----------



## Missy

Me too.


----------



## RickR

Me too.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Count me in too.


----------



## trueblue

I'm in too.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Oh Tritia, i am so sorry to hear about this. I am praying for your family.:grouphug:


----------



## boo2352

Count us in, too.


----------



## Denise

I would like to contribute as well please let me know.

Tricia- I'm sorry to hear that Cooper has not been found yet. I will keep praying for his safe return.

Denise


----------



## JeanMarie

Years ago my husband and I lived in a very small resort town. It was busy in the Summer and dead in the winter and we loved that about it. Anyway, we had a cat named Pasha who went missing just after Labor Day. We did all we could to find her, but after weeks went by, we were resigned to her being lost forever. We wondered if a family had taken her home with them or if she'd been caught by a wild animal, as this was a very rural area as well.

Then one evening, in late October, we were sitting by the fire talking and I heard a noise coming from outside our patio door. I went to investigate and there was Pasha! She was very skinny but in relatively good shape. I cried and cried and she was SO happy to see us. I have no idea to this day where she was or how she got home. Animals are amazing and miracles happen.

Keep the faith, Tritia.


----------



## Janet Zee

Count me in too!!!


----------



## hedygs

Me too.


----------



## ivyagogo

Jean, that's a nice story. Animals truly are amazing. I'm worried about Cooper because he is lost in an area without a lot of people. I hope he finds his way back to civilization where somebody can let Tritia know he's okay.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Me too.


----------



## juliav

We are in too.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'd be happy to contribute. Tritia and Cooper are on my mind constantly.


----------



## mellowbo

Oh absolutely. Just let me know when and where to send it!
Carole


----------



## LexisMom

Yes, our hearts go out to Tritia & family as well. Please keep us posted and we'd be happy to contribute as well.


----------



## JASHavanese

luv2havs said:


> It's my guess that Tritia has already offered a reward.


What about a pet detective instead of a reward?


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

So sad, we hope you find him soon.


----------



## Beamer

Does anyone know anything new? Tritia has not updated in almost 2 days!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona

> What about a pet detective instead of a reward?


Jan, that's a great idea! Especially if there is already a reward out there. A pet detective might have some new ideas of places to search and ways to get the word out.


----------



## dotndani

I finally got a chance to log on and the 1st thing that catches my eye is what happened to Cooper.
I hope to God that someone found him and is taking care of him for you.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Come on home Cooper!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom

We're willing to help any way we can.


----------



## Suuske747

See, I knew everyone would be on board....
I hope Tritia, how hard it may be, reads our idea, and hopefully someone here can set it up for her (I can't exactly do that from across the ocean), so we can send in money she can use for either a pet detective or a reward, which ever she feels might be more effective/useful....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*goodness still on the loose? My prayers are continuing...*

Each day I check and continue to pray.

All the Southern California Havanese send their love...and all those on the havanese list from yahoo as well. You have a whole lot of folks thinking of you...


----------



## Judy A

I'm in as well....this whole thing has just consumed me....I can't imagine what they are going through and what heartache they are suffering. Tritia, Cooper, your family and the groomers family are lifted in prayer daily....


----------



## Laurief

I sure am hoping that we can hear from you Tritia to know that you guys are doing ok and for an update on Cooper.


----------



## Mizell26

Let me know about the money also I could send a little if someone just tells me what to do....I was sure hoping to see something positive today and it does worry me that she has not updated. I am sure it is hard to read everyones heart warming thoughts and prayers.


----------



## casperkeep

We are willing to give some money as well to help with anything. I am so upset about this. I am just hoping that he is safe somehwere till he is home with his family. Please let me know.


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero and I will be happy to chip in to help get Cooper home. We just need an address!!
Still praying that someone will post a FOUND flyer!!


----------



## Tritia

what a wonderful group this is. I'm bawling, just reading through all these posts.
thanks so much for the offer to help with a reward. We do have an offer posted, and are able to back it. (thanks to family and friends)
Thank you all soooo much for your continued support.


----------



## Laurief

Thank you for checking in, and am sorry we are making you cry! We just feel so helpless and wish we could do ANYTHING for you. Please know that you just need to ask!!


----------



## Beamer

Tritia... No leads or anything yet?? This really sucks..... 

Ryan


----------



## Missy

:hug:


----------



## Julie

Checking back Tritia---our prayers continue that Cooper finds his way home or someone catches him and gets in touch with you.


----------



## Leeann

:hug: Tritia. How are the kids doing also, I'm sure this has not been easy on them as well.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Tritia, 

I can only imagine how hard it would be for me to read this thread each day if I were in your shoes... I am torn, each day, should I post or not. But I can't seem to help it... I just want you to know that there are people far and wide praying and caring and hoping to hear he's home.

I, also, will be more than happy to donate to Cooper's search in anyway needed.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Tritia, just checking in. Please let me know if you need anything.


----------



## polo

I sure hope Cooper comes home soon! You are in my thoughts daily and I'm just hoping for some good news. Count me in on donating also!


----------



## moxie

Tritia,
I think we should now assume that Cooper is safe and sound and cozy somewhere in Arkansas. We will all cross our fingers that the people who found him will find your pleas and do the right thing. 
In the meantime, I believe it would be good to assume this and I truly believe that this is true.
Faith and forward thinking.


----------



## micki2much

I also want to help, please include me whoever is coordinating this for Tritia and Cooper - Michelle


----------



## gelbergirl

Yes, I am more than interested to put together cash for Cooper return home.
Can they get the best dog sniffing K9 in the state?
Please let me know to PayPal or send cash to someone.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Count us in too!

Peace to you Tritia, and your family. Can't wait to hear that Cooper is safely home with you!


----------



## mybella

Count me in too! My thoughts are always with you.

Marie


----------



## Cheryl

I will do whatever it takes to help bring Cooper home!!


----------



## Leslie

I would be honored to contribute to a reward that brings precious little Cooper back home.


----------



## Dawna

I can't add anything that hasn't been said. Just wanted to say I'm checking this thread and hoping for good news.
Dawna


----------



## marjrc

WHAT?????!! OMG! Not Cooper!!

I'm sooooo sorry Tritia. I have been working like crazy the past 10 days and missed this. I just raced to the end, hoping you had Cooper home with you now, but I see that's not the case! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! It just can't be !

you wrote: *"We have flyers posted. There are 3 vets within 45 minutes who have been alerted. The local cops in our town, and the town on either side of us have been notified (none have animal control, just police that pick up strays)
Our paper doesn't come out until Wed, but I have friends on the staff. So, they'll put something in Tues night. My friends entire boyscout troup took flyers around businesses today. I have friends who are teachers in the towns next to us, they'll pass the word around. One said she'd put it in the morning newsletter. I'll go to our school tomorrow. Most of the teachers "know" Cooper, as he's with me most days when I pick up the kids in the car rider line.
The groomer's dh also put out 6 live traps tonight."*

I just can't imagine what more you could do, Tritia. It has got to be devastating and all-consuming. When our cat went missing, that's all I could breathe, eat and do. I thought about where he could be and all that and couldn't function until several days later. He did come back after 5 weeks, but that's another story. I just understand how you feel, and hope with all my might that you get great news ASAP!

Missy, those pics of our little Cooper just made me lose it all over again. ((((((((hugs)))))) and many, many prayers being said for you and your family, Tritia.


----------



## arlene

Count me in on whatever we can do . . . monetary or otherwise. 

I keep checking for good news . . . I just can't believe this is happening.


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Jan, that's a great idea! Especially if there is already a reward out there. A pet detective might have some new ideas of places to search and ways to get the word out.


They know ways to search that we don't. Does anyone know how to get ahold of Tritia and let her know we'll all pitch in for this?


----------



## mintchip

Count me in!!


----------



## Tritia

Jan, that's a great offer. And again, thanks everyone. We've been in touch with a group in Little Rock that has given us some tips by phone. (for a bargain price of $75)

I went out there this morning for a bit. I wanted to go with out a kid or anyone else. Just walk through the woods, stop..listen. Thinking again that he was just overwhelmed and scared, and only I could get him to come out from a little hiding place somewhere. Of course, that didn't happen. 
But, as I was leaving...a young couple and their two dogs started down the path from the groomer's house. I didn't know them, they didn't know me. But, they saw a flyer at the vet's office about 15 miles away, and thought they'd take a day off work and comb through the woods. How amazing is that?

These are really lame, HORRIBLE quality vidoes. But, I took them the night before Cooper went missing. The one is only a tiny bit of him, but I had to laugh when I watched it just now. Always licking something, that guy...


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia, the videos are great. The toy that they were playing with......is that a homemade one that I gave instructions on how to make in the Horizons? Ok, this is personal now....how do we find you a pet detective? This boy needs to be back in your arms.


----------



## Sheri

Tritia, How precious! I'm so glad you have your videos, until Cooper gets back. And, the world does have good people in it, we just don't hear about them so much. How kind for that couple to go look for Cooper.

Still checking back a dozen times a day, waiting to hear someone finally located you, after finding the little guy.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## havanesebyha

Trita I love your videos you took of your babies. How loved they all are and I know in my heart Cooper is trying to get back to his loving family. We would also like to help in a reward for Cooper to bring your little darling home. Big hugs to your family ~ I can only imagine how hard this all is on you all. Still saying prayers for Coopers safe return. 

Love, Libby, Kohana, Pebble, & Piper


----------



## CaseysMom

Keep the faith, Tritia. My DH is an avid outdoorsman and tells me these little dogs would suprise you with their strength and ingenuity. He said their most basic survival instincts kick in and they are a sturdy, smart dog.

Besides, God is watching over him -- I just know it!

E.


----------



## Judy A

Tritia, so glad you shared the video's. My heart is heavy, but I too am trusting that God is watching over little Cooper and he will come back to you soon. Stay strong.....


----------



## trueblue

Just checking back in...still praying for Cooper's safe return. What else can we do? Jan, what's a pet detective? Is that a plausible solution? If so, let's do it.


----------



## Leeann

Tritia all you need to do is look at how many times this thread has been viewed to know how often all of us check in on it.
Our prayers continue, we are all here for you.


----------



## Paige

I have been checking in everyday, hoping with each day that I will see the great news that Cooper is home. Don't give up hope. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in to see if there is any news. I am glad that you are surrounded by a nice community. That is soo sweet of that couple. Hugs to you!!


----------



## irnfit

I knew I shouldn't but I did. I watched the videos and I am sitting at work crying and I can't explain to anyone why. They just wouldn't understand. Except for DH. Thank goodness I can tell him. He has been following this right along with me.

Leeann, you said it all.


----------



## Laurief

What sweet videos!! I continue to pray that that white pawed little guy is living high on the hog at someones house and just waiting for Mommy!! 
Keep the faith!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Tritia-- Cooper is so precious in those videos. My eyes and heart are full. I just know he is safe and trying to get back to you... and a good game of tug with Bodie. He looks so much like Cash, I have tried to put myself in your shoes and I know I only feel one tiny part of what you must be feeling. But I keep checking and praying and hoping that there will be good news. 

I like the idea of setting up camp-- so that he can smell you. maybe bring an expen to keep the other pups safe when they aren't on leashes. And explain to the kids that they have to stay real close to the tent because of the dangers--- that they are doing it for Cooper. How are your kids? Are they doing ok? 

HUGS!!!

ps. I love daisy playing jump rope with the tug between Bodie and Cooper. she's such a girl.


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia, I am hoping today is the day Cooper comes home!!! I think the tent is a great idea - even to set it up and put your clothes, food, etc.


----------



## LuvCicero

I just keep thinking that someone has Cooper and doesn't know where to return him to...and is just waiting for somebody to come by looking for a lost dog. Some people in islolated areas don't get out much and just think someone will knock on their door looking for their pet. I'm thinking maybe we could all pitch in and put a nice ad in the local papers...with his picture to catch their eye...to see if someone would know how to call Tritia. I'm still checking and praying for good news!!


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

The videos are just precious and I am glad you have them until Cooper comes home safe. Our prayers are with you and I hope today is the day he comes home.


----------



## Renee

Thanks for posting the videos Tritia...hopefully you will find him soon! I keep checking this thread for good news. The support of the board members here is AMAZING! I will continue to keep Cooper's safe return in my prayers.


----------



## Denise

Tricia, 

I was hoping to hear good news that Cooper was found. I will keep praying for his safety return. 

Denise


----------



## mckennasedona

I mentioned earlier about hearing good things about Sherlock Bones. I wonder how much he charges for his services. Here's the web site again. http://www.sherlockbones.com/services.html

I see that a person can have unlimited phone consultations and advice for $150.

Here's advice from another detective, Kat Albrecht:
"I try to focus people and bring them away from panic," she says, with simple but often overlooked advice: big, florescent signs, not tiny photocopied flyers; regular calls to local shelters; and knocking on neighbors' doors. The Internet offers help as well: Sites like Petharbor.com and Findtoto.com can extend the search radius.

"A lot of it, too," she notes, "is figuring out where the animal is not."


----------



## pjewel

LuvCicero said:


> I just keep thinking that someone has Cooper and doesn't know where to return him to...and is just waiting for somebody to come by looking for a lost dog. Some people in islolated areas don't get out much and just think someone will knock on their door looking for their pet. I'm thinking maybe we could all pitch in and put a nice ad in the local papers...with his picture to catch their eye...to see if someone would know how to call Tritia. I'm still checking and praying for good news!!


That's why I recommended contacting findtoto.com. They call everybody in a given area or areas. Someone may have this little darling and not know how desperate his family is to find him. If the cost is too high for the service I suggest contributions from the group to bring Cooper home. It's important to note, the animals are often found miles away from where they were lost or where the family thinks they are.

I come here ten times a day praying for his return.


----------



## mckennasedona

Geri, I'll bet that if those who want to contribute do contribute we'd come up with enougth to cover the costs of findtoto.com. It seems like a great service and it's local to the area.


----------



## marjrc

Tritia, I couldn't help but cry when I saw those videos of Cooper, Brodie and Daisy. They have so much fun together! It's so cute to see Daisy observing and then jumping in between the two of them. She must be thinking "UGH ! Boys! " :biggrin1: sigh........ Do they seem to miss Cooper? Are they looking for him around the house, do you think? 

If Tritia wants to go the toto.com route, than I will help any way I can! We have got to find Cooper!!


----------



## hedygs

Marj that findtoto.com site is so encouraging. I see it as just one more possible source to find Cooper. The pricing is reasonable and I am happy to assist if we go that route.

The video of Cooper is just so adorable. I am sure he is missing all of you as you are he.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Tritia
I just saw the video of Cooper and I'm at a loss for words. Please know we haven't given up here and will continue praying until he comes home.


----------



## casperkeep

Ok I just watched the video and that just made me well up. I hope he is safe somewhere!!! Let me know if we collect any money!!!


----------



## pjewel

mckennasedona said:


> Geri, I'll bet that if those who want to contribute do contribute we'd come up with enougth to cover the costs of findtoto.com. It seems like a great service and it's local to the area.


It is a great service. I feel like a broken record because I keep mentioning it but I think it just might work. Tritia, please take us up on it and get the word out. They start making phone calls shortly after they get the order. Unfortunately this is something you have to do, otherwise I would have done it days ago.


----------



## havaluv

I think findtoto.com sounds good too. Hundreds of phone calls in a few minutes couldn't hurt. I think a lot of folks would feel better, just _doing something_. It's frustrating to not be able to help.

I have a paypal account, but I use it for my business and get payments from customers daily. I'm a bit concerned about keeping the accounting separate. I know I could do it if we limit it to a certain number of days and everyone clearly marks their payment with "COOPER". If someone else on the forum has a personal paypal account that doesn't get other funds put in daily, it might be a little simpler, but if no one else can do it, I will figure out a way to make it work. The sooner the calls get made, the more effective they will be.

The one potential problem I see with FindToto.com is that the calls they put out are focused on a one mile radius from where the dog is lost, and from what Tritia has said about the distance between neighbors in this rural area, I'm not sure that would get us far enough. I think I'll try to call and ask them about it.

I don't want to proceed without Tritia's consent. I'll PM her, but if someone else has more direct contact with her, that would be good. If anyone else would be willing to collect the money, please post. As I said, I don't mind doing it, but it might be better if someone has an account that doesn't have many other transactions. What do you guys think?


----------



## marjrc

Shelly, I'd love to help out with my paypal acct., but I know I won't have the time and this is something that needs attention asap as well as ongoing. I'm out of the house today, tomorrow and having about 15 people over for a party on Sat. so......  

Can't stop thinking about this......


----------



## havaluv

I just talked to FindToto.com and they said if I can supply the address and zip code of where Cooper was lost, they can let me know exactly how far out the phone calls would reach. 

She said the smallest package would likely be enough...it's $105....basically 10 people donating $10 each. 

Tritia, I tried to PM you, but wasn't able to...when you read this, please message me.


----------



## mckennasedona

Shelly, I wondered about the distance problem too. Let us know what they say. If it would work in a rural area, then it would be totally up to Tritia if she wanted to attempt it. 
I will say that when I posted about the phone call I received from them awhile back I never thought anyone on the board might need to use the service. The call I received about the lost Yorkie definitely got my attention and I did make note of it and kept my eye out for the dog.


----------



## pjewel

It might be better to go with a larger area since so much time has gone by. I think the difference in price wasn't that great. When you determine where the money goes, let me know.


----------



## Missy

If Tritia agrees to pursue findtoto---I would be happy to put the whole amount on my credit card and get checks from all of you-- if that's easier. I counted at least 39 people posting comments on this site so even if only 20 people contributed that is less than $10 per person for 1500 calls (Package D 40.000 population) 

But Tritia you have to give us the go ahead and I think will have to work with them as you know your area.


----------



## JeanMarie

Findtoto sounds like a great idea. I agree that all of us just feel so bad that we would like to do something...anything to help.

I have a Paypal account that has had zero activity for over a year. It also has zero money in it and I'd be happy to offer it as a place to collect funds. If we end up with more money than we need, the rest can be kept till Cooper is found and then we could either keep it as a fund for any other lost forum pet or donate it to HRI. 

It's totally up to Tritia if she wants this or thinks it would be effective, given the area Cooper was lost in...

(I just read Missy's message and that's a great idea, as well...whatever you all decide...count me in)


----------



## ivyagogo

Of course, I'm in too. I can't help but coming to this thread 10 times a day hoping for some good news.


----------



## Sissygirl

I will help in anyway and I think the findtoto sounds great.

I saw the dog detective website and you can register your lost dog for free.
If you go under the help section there is a Q&A

http://www.dogdetective.com/index.cfm

They have some statistics about how far a certain breed has been found from where they went missing. A havanese it says:

How far away will a Havanese be found? 
On average a Havanese will be found 9 miles from where they went missing. Start searching and placing posters within this radius.

BUT your dog may be the one that sets a new record for distance. You must keep expanding your search area until you find your dog.

Percentage Found Miles Away 
71.43% 1 Mile 
14.29% 20 Miles 
14.29% 40 Miles 
Note: Averages based on data reported to Dog Detective within the last two years.


----------



## suzyfrtz

I am anxious to help in any way Tritia decides on. Will keep checking back!

In hope,
Suzy


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Count me in for a donation. I will keep checking here for more details. My computer may be out of service for a few days because of remodel. I guess I will just have to make sure I have access somewhere else in the house. I really want to help out, I can't imagine what they are going through!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I am happy to contribute and do whatever I can to help also!!


----------



## Sissygirl

I thought this was great on the dog detective - you can put in the 
microchip # and search for Find a Dog by Tag, Microchip or Tattoo

http://www.dogdetective.com/dog-tag-microchip-tattoo-search.cfm


----------



## maryam187

We don't have paypal and DH doesn't like it, but I could mail someone a check, $10 wouldn't be a problem at all!


----------



## mybella

I mentioned it earlier but wanted to make sure it was seen - count me in too! I'm happy to help / contribute any way I can.

Marie


----------



## JASHavanese

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9AmberAlert/
That's a link to K9 lost alert.
I don't at all mind helping pay for any service to get him home but what is the groomer doing that lost him? Why doesn't she get everyone she knows together and walk those woods in a line and go house to house?


----------



## casperkeep

I was just checking into see if there is any more news. I would be willing to send money just need to know who to send it to. Pm me if anyone knows!!!


----------



## Tritia

Shelly..thank you so much for looking into this! I called the girl at findtoto, and she needed the addy and zip. I'm waiting for the groomer to call me, because I don't have that info. Just her cell phone #. To get to her house, it's literally turn here on this county road, pass the old barn on the right, then left where the oak tree fell down in 1904  But, being that they only cover a 1 mile radius..well, that'd most likely already be the 6 or so people we talked to. It's SEVERAL miles in 3 directions before you'd even find a soul. And the other way, coming into their property you just hit a few houses.


----------



## Tritia

I go every day to the animal shelter where I got Bodie. It's about 45 mins away. Just in case..somehow, someone took him there. A lot of people get their pets from there. Since it's the only "real" shelter we have. Other then smaller rescue groups.
The last few days, there's been this little black labradoodle girl. She looks like a big Cooper  First day, she sat in the back of the kennel..looking at me. Next day, she came up to me and let me pet her. Then whined and howled when I left. I had to keep walking back to keep her quiet. 
Yesterday, as I got closer to her..I could hear her whining, then she was jumping up and down. Wanting my attention. 
Today, the staff told me she started barking once I hit the lobby  Poor girl, she was owner surrendered. She's sooo cute, and it's killing me not to even take her out to play with her. I just can't help but think how much she wants out of there. And how much I want another little black doggie..


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

You might register Cooper with dog detective. They will send an alert to every vet and shelters in the surrounding areas.

http://www.dogdetective.com/


----------



## Missy

Tritia, Don't give up yet! Is there a local paper you could buy a 1/2 page with a picture? that may have more reach in that community. 

Hugs.


----------



## jabellar

Tritia - I hurt for you; but don't lose hope.. Cooper is just "on vacation" and will be back soon.

In the interim - count me in for any reward donations - just let me know the paypal email account to send to!


----------



## casperkeep

As I am going through the post and reading Jillee has her head in between my legs just looking up at me....Those eyes I tell ya make me melt. I can not imagine Tritia how you are coping with all this. I know that Cooper loves you no matter where he is and is trying to find his way back home.


----------



## marjrc

I can't stop wondering about little Cooper. I hope, really HOPE, he was found by someone and taken in. That is definitely the lesser of all evils. Better that he has found another family that will love him, then still being on his own in those woods.  I am still hopeful that Cooper will be found and returned to you, though, Tritia! We can't give up that hope. 

So, if you are going to use one or more of these services, is there any way we can help you financially? Does someone want to arrange this via PM's ?? Just wondering and feeling helpless here.....


----------



## havaluv

Tritia said:


> Shelly..thank you so much for looking into this! I called the girl at findtoto, and she needed the addy and zip. I'm waiting for the groomer to call me, because I don't have that info. Just her cell phone #. To get to her house, it's literally turn here on this county road, pass the old barn on the right, then left where the oak tree fell down in 1904  But, being that they only cover a 1 mile radius..well, that'd most likely already be the 6 or so people we talked to. It's SEVERAL miles in 3 directions before you'd even find a soul. And the other way, coming into their property you just hit a few houses.


Tritia, once you get that info, can they tell you exactly how many numbers they have within that one mile radius? I'm wondering how flexible their system is....Can they expand the radius? I'm hoping the groomer calls back quickly so we can get started. My feeling is if the number is at least 20 or more, it is still worth a shot. If it's less and you've actually already talked to all those folks, it might not be our best tactic. We can look into other plans.

I think if Jean can use her paypal account that's been inactive for awhile, that might be our best option because it's immediate and people don't have to mail checks unless they just want to.

If we have extra $ left over, it might be held just in case, God forbid, Cooper needs any medical attention...then we can decide after that if it should go to Havanese rescue or Melissa or whomever should hold it in a fund in case we ever face this issue again. Does that sound fair to everyone?

Sending hugs to you and yours, Tritia. :hug: Post as soon as you know the address and the number of people they would be able to call. I know we're all sitting here waiting for the opportunity to help and feel useful!


----------



## JeanMarie

Shelly has contacted me and I am waiting to hear! We can use the Paypal account and I'll email everyone either the address for that account or my personal address if you want to send checks. Either way we'll get it done asap!

Hugs too all, Jean


----------



## RickR

Jean, Count me in.
Paula


----------



## Lynn

I would like to contribute also...I just keep hoping and praying Cooper will show up any day now.


----------



## dotndani

Tritia,
I know this may sound ridiculous,but have you given any thought to those dog psychics??
I remember reading that someone here on the forum spoke with a woman over the phone.
I know some people may not believe,but I was just wondering.....
How are you and your family holding up?
Hugs to you and you and yours are in my thoughts and daily prayers.


----------



## Tritia

The groomer didn't get back to me until I'd already left for football. Turns out the zip is the same as ours. That's how small Hogeye is. They don't even have their own zipcode..:suspicious:
Really, I soooo appreciate the offer to help fund Cooper's return. But, I just can't accept. We're able to back up the reward, and anything else is being covered by ourselves, or my sister (she's the one who bought us Cooper)


----------



## mellowbo

Tritia, just know that we are here with both prayers and $$$ for you!!!
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie

Tritia,

Your feelings and desires are the primary concern for all of us. If you change your mind, you know you have your online family here to help in any way we can. I know I am not just speaking for myself when I say the offer is as much to help US as it is to help you. We all so want there to be a happy ending here....

I am keeping the faith that your little guy will show up!

Hugs, Jean


----------



## ivyagogo

Tritia - I think we are all just so desperate to help. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just checking in for information on Cooper. Still hoping and praying for him. Sending you love from Michigan.


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, I haven't been able to post as often as I actually read this thread. I am still baffled at how ridiculous and shocking this situation is. Have you thought about the dog psychic someone's mentioned? May be a :crazy: idea, but at this point we all want him back home with you no matter how!


----------



## Mizell26

I am willing to pitch in the 10 bucks also. Just let me know. I sure hope Cooper comes home soon


----------



## marjrc

Jean, you've said it so well. Whatever it is you need, Tritia, we all want to help in some small way. If it means being here so you can vent and share, then that's just fine.  Same zip code.... Cooper is BOUND to be seen by someone eventually!


----------



## Petaluna

I have been lurking as I'm still wanting a Hav and still biding my time until it's right, but getting to know all of you through your stories. 

I was very sorry to hear about one of your cherished pets getting lost, and I know many of you are already praying for a safe return. I hope it's OK, I posted a request on another website in their discussion area to ask any animal lovers to send out prayers, requests to the universe, etc. that Cooper is safe and will return soon. I mean, I've heard about concentrated prayer efforts really working miracles, so I figure the more who can join in, the better. It's worth a try. Maybe you all can spread it around in your own social networks....?


----------



## Mraymo

I've been watching this thread but haven't possted. I am so sorry Cooper is missing. I pray for him everytime I think about this situation (which is several times a day). I keep checking back hoping for great news. I just wanted to say that I have dealt with a pet "psychic" out in CA. I know it sounds crazy but when my Ruby was really sick I was willing to try anything (unfortunately she was very ill and nothing helped). I friend told me she had consulted with her when her dog was sick and Lyla figured out what was wrong with her dog even though the vet couldn't (It was a bone spur and Lyla told my friend who had the vet do an xray and sure enough she was right). Anyway, if you are interested PM me, I'll give you her information. She was very nice to talk to and I felt peaceful when I spoke with her (kind of like when you have a great yoga instructor).


----------



## havaluv

Tritia, are you sure? Jean is absolutely right when she says it is as much to help US ease our own feelings of helplessness as it is to help you. 

I think the psychic is actually a good idea, if you are open to that. You never know. I also had a good experience with a pet psychic several years ago. Most of all, she was extremely comforting when my 20 year old dog was failing and she gave me some wonderful advice. She didn't even charge me. I can't speak for everyone, but as for me, I am here to help with $ for that too. Especially if your DH (if he's any thing like mine) wouldn't go for it. 

:hug: to you, Tritia. We'll keep praying. Please don't hesitate to let us know if you'll let us help.


----------



## Tritia

marjrc said:


> Jean, you've said it so well. Whatever it is you need, Tritia, we all want to help in some small way. If it means being here so you can vent and share, then that's just fine.  Same zip code.... Cooper is BOUND to be seen by someone eventually!


same zip code, but worlds away when you consider where he's at. 
if he'd been lost in our neighborhood, or any other subdivision or residential area. it'd be a whole lot different.


----------



## havaluv

I don't remember who it was, but someone posted a statistic earlier today about havs usually being found like 7 miles away from the point they were lost?? I'll have to go re-read the thread. How far is your house from the groomer's Trish?


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

I was wondering about contacting some reporters - tv and paper and asking
them to do a story with you and the groomer. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## JASHavanese

havaluv said:


> I think the psychic is actually a good idea,.


That's why I came on the forum this evening. We went out to eat (ugh, food is not sitting well so this is all I'm posting now) and thought of the pet psychic I called. She was pretty darn good. I don't remember what her charge was but think it was just a bit over 100 but we went into overtime at my request. There's a thread about it somewhere on here. Does anyone know how to find it?


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

I also think that a pet psychic is an idea that should be explored. 
If you change your mind, I would love to chip in for the pet detective. 
:hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom

JASHavanese said:


> That's why I came on the forum this evening. We went out to eat (ugh, food is not sitting well so this is all I'm posting now) and thought of the pet psychic I called. She was pretty darn good. I don't remember what her charge was but think it was just a bit over 100 but we went into overtime at my request. There's a thread about it somewhere on here. Does anyone know how to find it?


 Jan here is the link for you.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1189&highlight=psychic


----------



## Cheryl

*I agree!*



JeanMarie said:


> Tritia,
> 
> Your feelings and desires are the primary concern for all of us. If you change your mind, you know you have your online family here to help in any way we can. I know I am not just speaking for myself when I say the offer is as much to help US as it is to help you. We all so want there to be a happy ending here....
> 
> I am keeping the faith that your little guy will show up!
> 
> Hugs, Jean


I wish I could do more than just pray, but I respect your wishes! Please let us know if anything changes.

I think of you often and will continue to offer up frequent prayers.


----------



## dschles

The November Whole Dog Journal has an excellent article on what to do if your dog goes missing. Tritia truly seems to have done everything suggested by the article. 

The article stresses the importance of using a pet detective who uses a dog to follow the lost dog's scent. I know Tritia tried this already, but maybe another try would be worthwhile to see if the tracking dog could find any fresh scent from Cooper if Cooper is roaming the woods.


----------



## Leslie

Just checking in, again...


----------



## good buddy

Tricia, I just want you to know I'm thinking of you this morning and pray Cooper will be found. {{{Cyberhugs to you}}}


----------



## CaseysMom

Keeping the faith here in Canada.

Sending positive thoughts to Tritia and Cooper. -- Come on, Cooper, we know you can do it! Use your internal GPS -- treats and hugs are waiting for you!


----------



## mintchip

*sending {{{Prayers and Cyberhugs to you}}}*
I pray Cooper comes home today!


----------



## bentimom

I cant believe this nightmare. I hope you are back together SOON.


----------



## Missy

I am sending out prayers too that Cooper comes home today.


----------



## LuvCicero

Just checking in. I have went to Hogeye on Google Earth and can see all the woods and land that he could be hiding in. I keep praying that I can see Cooper running around on my screen...of course it doesn't work that way. I just keep thinking as I look at the houses that he is safe in one of them...waiting till you find him.
I wish I knew which one was the groomers house. Tritia, could you post a street address so we can all see the area of where Cooper was lost?
I'm still praying!!!


----------



## mintchip

Tried this once before but lets try it again!
At Noon (SF time) let's all offer a silent group prayer for Cooper and family. I will be at work but will send {{{Cyberhugs}}} to my havs and Cooper. If you are with yours give them a hug while you are praying


----------



## LuvCicero

I hope this picture will give some of you the idea of why it is taking a while for Cooper to find his way home. Hopefully, he will soon find a house nearby that will know where to take him.


----------



## LexisMom

Sending more good vibes from CA. I'll be praying for Cooper's safe return today!


----------



## ivyagogo

Wow Tritia, you live in the middle of nowhere!

I just want to reach into that picture and scoop Cooper up.


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, I think of your family and little Cooper every single day and I am still praying that somehow you will be reunited with him. I'm hoping he ran to where he saw your car last and perhaps someone driving past picked him up and just hasn't seen the posters yet.


----------



## Callalilly

Tritia, we think of you everyday and are with you in spirit. Still wishing I could do more.


----------



## casperkeep

Tritia just want you to know that I respect your wishes and I am glad that you have the support of your family. We are still praying for you and will continue to do so!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Just checking for Cooper updates, will pray that the sweet little guy finds his way home to you Tritia.


----------



## Miss Paige

I have been waiting for news that Cooper is home.

Does anyone know if Tritia has contacted HRI and had Cooper put on an Amos Alert-or the K9 Alert group.


Pat


----------



## marjrc

I dont' know Pat. 

Dale, that aerial view of Hogeye isn't very comforting. Looks like there are many vast spaces and wooded areas.


----------



## Laurief

Pat, I left the info. for Tritia but of course need her permission to do so. But I never heard. Her PM is not on anymore. I know that she is doing everything she can to get Cooper home.

Tritia, I am keeping you guys in my thoughts - and Cooper in my prayers.


----------



## mugsy & me

it might be time to shut this thread down and just let us wait to hear from tritia in her own good time and manner.
must be a lot of pressure to come back here and feel the tug of having to report on no new news.

i for one need to exhale ...

just a thought.


----------



## LuvCicero

I think I have to agree with Joe. It has to be hard to check in and read the post...knowing we want to help, but can't do much from far away.I'm sure Tritia knows how much we want her to post that he has been found...so maybe we need to pray and wait till we see a new thread............


----------



## irnfit

I agree with Joe, too. If we feel this bad reading this thread, imagine how Tritia must feel. She knows how we feel and we will help in any way we can. She knows how to reach out to all of us when she feels ready.


----------



## Leslie

I also agree. 

Tritia~ We're here when you need us :hug:


----------



## mellowbo

Yeah Joe, right on! We can pray. No more from me.


----------



## Laurief

I agree, that is why I have not posted much here in the last few days. Tritia needs to deal with this, and just let us know - I will continue to pray for Cooper here.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

dotndani said:


> Tritia,
> I know this may sound ridiculous,but have you given any thought to those dog psychics??
> I remember reading that someone here on the forum spoke with a woman over the phone.
> I know some people may not believe,but I was just wondering.....
> How are you and your family holding up?
> Hugs to you and you and yours are in my thoughts and daily prayers.


That's funny you should mention psychics. Beth Johnson spoke with one on the phone when Monte was missing. The psychic was right on where he was. She was also reassured that he was still alive. They found him weeks after he went missing. Then he went on to win BOB at Westminster that year! 
You will have a happy ending also. Just try to believe.


----------



## Tritia

Just wanted to update...
nothing new.

We're under a freeze warning tonight. So I'm really hoping if he's still alive, someone has him. And he's not out there in the woods.


----------



## Kathie

Tritia, I'm still praying for his safe return.

Kathie


----------



## havaluv

Oh Tritia, still praying for Cooper (and you.). I really feel someone has him. :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

Do you have ads in the papers? There are places online that you can go to forums for your city and post, too.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I hope he's safe and warm!


----------



## Julie

Darn it! I was so hoping and praying for some good news! Hang in there Tritia--you have alot of people praying and hoping for the best outcome here on the forum.

Don't worry so much about the freeze warning--these guys are tough...they really are.:hug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I'm still praying Tritia. He was such a beautiful dog. I almost believe that someone fell in love with him. That just brings peace knowing maybe he is cared for at least. I'm really hoping he somehow makes it back to you. I can't imagine being in your shoes.

Karen


----------



## Missy

Tritia, I can't really say anymore. But I offer tons of hugs to you and prayers that he is safe and that someone is out there looking for you.


----------



## Hannah

I'm so sorry to read all these threads about Cooper, our family will also be praying his safe return.


----------



## Denise

Tricia, 

I was hoping for good news....I'm praying that someone has found him and he is safe and warm. And will return to you soon.

Denise


----------



## ivyagogo

I was in an antique store today. They had a sign outside that said to come in and welcome Izzy back after being lost for 39 days. She was being dog sat at a friends house and a truck came into the driveway and spooked her. She ran into the woods. We are in a rural area too, but not as much as where Cooper is. She was eventually found and lured into a garage. I went into the store to get some good lost dog karma for Cooper.


----------



## Laurief

Tritia, thanks for updating us - as much as it must have been very hard to post! I am so sorry that you and your family going through this and continue to pray that Cooper is safe and sound with someone who just has not "found" you yet.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Thank you for taking the time to update us, Tritia. I still think of Cooper everyday and say a prayer for his safe return.


----------



## DAJsMom

Still praying for you and Cooper.
Lots of hugs.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you for posting, Tritia. The prayers continue for Cooper and your family from SoCal!


----------



## ama0722

Tritia- still thinking of you. I was just speaking with Anne whose Havanese went missing for several days. She said that she stayed around one person's house for most of the time she was missing so I know you were exhausting the search efforts but maybe more of a door to door search might help as well. They are companion dogs afterall.


----------



## judith

tricia, i just found this thread, i am adding my prayers with the forum's for a happy ending soon. judy


----------



## Paige

Still thinking about Cooper and hoping he finds his way back to you.


----------



## DanielBMe

Just curious if anyone is still out searching for him?


----------



## Tritia

Yea, we go out every day..twice a day. Some times it's just me. Other times I bring the kids, and or dogs. 

And yep, we've been door to door. To all four doors within 10 miles each way.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh Tritia, when I saw your name, I was so hoping you'd found Cooper. I'm sorry that hasn't happened yet, but keep the faith. Keeping you, and Cooper in my prayers.

Jill


----------



## Missy

Tritia, I so want you to know how much you and Cooper and your family have been in my thoughts. Even my DH asks me every night if there is any news on Cooper. I just wish there was something I could do.


----------



## ivyagogo

Me too. I have been having trouble sleeping. Actually, I always have trouble sleeping, however, it's worse when I lie there and think about Cooper. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I hope more than anything that he's okay.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Tritia,

Thinking about you and Cooper every day. Prayers still going up for his safe return to you and your family's loving arms!

:amen:

Suzy


----------



## Julie

Tritia,
I just wanted to ask you if you might consider calling your tv news and them running a story on Cooper missing? The reason I suggest this is follows:'

Just last night it was on our news from Des Monies that a man and woman were driving a truck on the interstate were 2 hwy's meet. A deer ran out in front of them and they hit it skidding into the cement barrier.This is the main interstate I-80 I-35....anyway they had 3 Akitas get loose when they wrecked. They had been searching and searching for them I think about 24 hours(the woman had cuts and blood on her,but would not go to the hospital to be checked out till these Akitas are found)....it was heart wrenching to see on the news. During the news guess what? A lady had heard it and 1 of them was found! It was a fabulous thing to see. I did not see further updates as to the other two---but I thought of YOU AND COOPER immediantly. I just wonder if you couldn't find the tv station that everyone watches there--and tell of your story and use your kids to plea....(I know that sounds bad-but people pay attention to heart broken kids).Maybe the tv station could ask for a plea for a group of people to get together at a designated place/time and do a search like they do for a child. I don't know-it's just a thought--and I just want so badly for him to be ok and with you--or at least know if something happened to him so you get closure.:hug:


----------



## SMARTY

Please know that I have been checking every day on Cooper and your family. I wake up wondering if you have found him. The groomer is also looking I assume? And she knows the area?


----------



## Tritia

We talked to the news station "we're so sorry to hear about the loss of your pet. but, if we did this for you. we'd have to do this for the 10-15 of pets that go missing daily in our community. and it's just not possible".


----------



## Laurief

Darn!! It is too bad they responded that way!!
How are the other pups doing? How about you guys??


----------



## siggie

Tritia said:


> We talked to the news station "we're so sorry to hear about the loss of your pet. but, if we did this for you. we'd have to do this for the 10-15 of pets that go missing daily in our community. and it's just not possible".


Tritia, what about local radio stations, especially morning shows? They might be more willing. I can't recall hearing about lost pets, but they do crime reports or request aid for someone who calls in w/ a problem (needing car repair, winter coats for their kids, etc).


----------



## Petaluna

I have been following this thread - I'm the lurker and eventual Hav owner (maybe this winter, we'll see...) and I'm sad to see Cooper has still not been found.

In response to Julie's post and then your being turned down by the stations, what about organizing a search event and then doing a press release saying what day you were going to be out with the boy scouts and half the town looking for him, etc. Like it might make a good news story that one of the stations or newspapers might want to pick up on. I don't know what it's like in your town, but I live in a more urban area and the local news is saturated with human interest stories like this. I've even been ON the news once or twice, for a millisecond giving a comment on whatever they were out on the street asking about, and people I know actually saw me on the tube, so it is a good way to reach people if you can get your story out there. 

I have a friend who works in advertising, and I could ask her about what's involved in doing a press release. She did one just to see who would bite when she finally got pregnant after years of trying (using homeopathics and progesterone cream), and at least one TV station called her about doing a story.


----------



## Tritia

We did call in to two radio stations last week. My dh did one on the way to work, and I did one a couple days later for another station. A lot of our stations are broadcasted out of state. There are only a few that are local. 
We went for the country station first, lol.

Laurie, the kids are ok. Bodie has taken to sleeping in "cooper's spots". Not sure if it's out of pining for him. Or, more like..so long sucker! Cooper played a lot with Bodie, but was quite the bully to both he and Daisy.


----------



## Laurief

Oh, I am sure it is that he is missing Cooper!! I know that when one leaves the pack - for vet appointment - or just an outing - the other two get very agitated and they pace & look all over the house for the missing one!! Give them some extra hugs and kisses from us and we will continue to pray for that miracle!!!!


----------



## Julie

Darn it! This goes against everything I'm known for---but lie if you have to! Can you tell them he's not your ORIDINARY pet! He is a special trained therapy dog or a champion something or another? Make him sound super special(we know he is already here) but you know what I mean? I know I'd tell people here Quincy was just not your ordinary dog--he was a therapy dog. I wouldn't technically be lying because of Robbie-but they don't have to know if he is certified or not. Maybe Cooper really is-I don't know. Maybe that could be an "in"? Try it Tritia--all they can do is say no. I'd even tell them about the groomer if I had to.This IS A SPECIAL INTEREST STORY.


----------



## irnfit

I pray for Cooper (and you) everyday. It is just breaking my heart.


----------



## Eva

My entire family is keeping Cooper in our thoughts and prayers.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## havame

Tritia your still in our hearts and prayers.Mikey June Dobie Sophie Newman Oliver


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

We are still thinking of you and Cooper, thanks for the update.


----------



## Amy R.

Tritia, Thought I'd drop by the Forum after several weeks of not checking in, and am just beyond devastated and heartbroken to learn the news of your adorable Cooper's disappearance. Those photos Missy posted and your videos have me awash in tears. You have been so thorough and imaginative and proactive in your search, and I'm praying that there will be the breakthrough you all deserve. Dogs have come home who have been lost much longer than this. I'm sure it's hard to read these posts, and I appreciate your updates. Sending warmest hugs, best thoughts, and prayers, Amy


----------



## marjrc

Ivy, I also lay awake thinking about Cooper and the 'what if's' and my own dogs. Then I get to thinking about kids disappearing and it's impossible to sleep! It's upsetting and I continue to hope Cooper will be found. What is so difficult to accept is not knowing anything.


----------



## JASHavanese

I'm so sorry he isn't home yet. What I don't see is what the groomer is doing. Is she helping?


----------



## Havtahava

JASHavanese said:


> I'm so sorry he isn't home yet. What I don't see is what the groomer is doing. Is she helping?


Same here. I hope she is bearing the brunt of the expenses in this.


----------



## CaseysMom

I hate to sound cold, but for the sake of getting Cooper's story out in the news, could you not 'exploit' the fact that the groomer lost him? I think that would make the story more 'sensational', which sadly seems to be the only way to get a news story these days. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Dawncon

I have not been to the forum in a couple of weeks, and I can't believe this story. I can't believe that I am on page 53, and this poor pup has not been found. I am sorry that I am not closer to help you in your search. But you are in my prayers.


----------



## havahav

Tritia,

I am so sorry that your little Cooper hasn't come home to you yet. I read that you have already gone door to door for a ten mile radius. I know I would have done the same if one of my furkids went missing.

I want to share this site with everyone if they havn't heard of it yet. http://www.findtoto.com/

I would use this service in a heartbeat along with knocking on doors myself if ever one of mine were lost.

I pray that Cooper finds his way home to you soon.

Paula


----------



## Mizell26

Well I hate that little Cooper has not made it home yet. I have not posted in a while but have always checked in. I do hope you find him or he finds you.


----------



## marjrc

havahav said:


> I want to share this site with everyone if they havn't heard of it yet. http://www.findtoto.com/
> 
> I would use this service in a heartbeat along with knocking on doors myself if ever one of mine were lost.
> 
> I pray that Cooper finds his way home to you soon.
> 
> Paula


A few members pointed this site out to Tritia, though it is buried deep in the pages of this thread. It seems to be very helpful and a great service! Really neat. Thing is, there are many reasons it isn't too helpful in Cooper's case because of the dense, wooded areas and no one around for miles.


----------



## Elaine

Tritia,
I have been very busy lately but was hoping to come back to the forum to good news. Please check in and let all of us know how you are doing and know that we are thinking of you and hoping Cooper is warm and safe somewhere.


----------



## Havtahava

I am hopeful every time I see this topic back to the front of the forum listing again.

Tritia, so many of us are thinking of you all often.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thinking of you and your family. Best to you Tritia, I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## JASHavanese

I keep hoping for good news here. 
Sending hugs


----------



## Lola

I have not posted in such a long time. I checked in to see what was new and saw this sad unfortunate situation. I feel so bad for you and I am sure that you are just heartbroken. I am praying for you to finally get some news and to have your little Cooper returned to you safely.


----------



## Julie

Just checking back Tritia--still praying that someone has Cooper and he is safe and they just haven't seen your fliers or something.:angel:


----------



## LuvCicero

Not posting daily....but thinking of you and Cooper daily. I'm really thinking that somebody picked Cooper up....and who wouldn't want to keep (steal) him. Hopefully sooner or later they will take him to a vet that will know where he really belongs!


----------



## havaluv

:hug: to you, Tritia. I haven't been posting, thinking it might be hard for the thread to keep popping up, but since it's already at the top today, I wanted you to know I'm still thinking of you and praying.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Like Shelly I am hesitant to post on this thread for fear of causing you a sad moment... but a day doesn't go by when I don't wonder about Cooper and say a prayer for him and you! :hug:


----------



## Poornima

Like everyone else, not a day goes by when I don't think of Cooper. I do pray that he is safe and comfortable whereever he is and comes home to you soon.


----------



## Missy

ditto.


----------



## Cheryl

I sometimes don't get onto the computer at home, but everyday at lunch, I check this thread on my Blackberry, hoping for some good news. Cooper and you are in my prayers daily also.


----------



## havanesebyha

Me too Cooper ~ you dear little baby. I think of you every day and hope for your return to your loving family.


----------



## JASHavanese

Shoot, I just read about a Hav that was found but wrong state. I had to come on here to check where you're at.
Still sending good thoughts.......and still wondering what the groomer is doing. Is she helping at all?


----------



## Tritia

thanks again everyone.
yea, the groomer looks constantly. has paid for traps, donated money for the reward, has gotten search parties organized on the weekends. makes calls.

sorry that I haven't posted much. to this thread, or others. I read a few. mostly the political crud. makes me sad to say this, but I probably won't be posting on this forum much longer.


----------



## Missy

ohhhh Tritia. I know how painful this must be. But please don't leave the forum. Once a hav owner, always a hav owner. I would miss you and your pack terribly. And I still remain hopeful that little cooper is being taken care of by someone who just doesn't know how to find you yet. 

I would pm you this, but you no longer have that as an option...if you do choose to leave the forum, please pm me your e-mail. I will need Bodie fixes and will want to keep in touch. Who else will tease me with constant petfinder listings? 

Hugs sweet, sweet, Tritia. I can't even imagine how this must all feel to you--- and yet, I think we are all so tuned into to this because we realize it could happen to any of us.


----------



## marjrc

As Missy has said, this could happen to any of us and it's a very scary thought. We are here if you just feel like venting, goofing around, chatting it up and anything else you are up to doing, Tritia. We dont' have to keep talking about the loss of Cooper if it is best for you not to. No worries. 

I respect any decision you make as it is your decision, but we will miss you if you leave the forum, girl! I've always enjoyed your posts and stories. ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Perugina

I haven't been on this forum long, but most seem very supportive and friendly. Plus, it seems you have developed friendships with at least a few people here. I can understand taking a break though...but would love you to stay or at least keep in touch through a few people you feel close to. As for me...I stay away from the political threads!:bolt:


:grouphug:


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, I would REALLY miss your humor, but I definitely respect any decision you will make!!! :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tritia, I too would really miss you, your humor, your petfinder postings, and Bodie pictures, but I completely understand. I don't think I would be able to continue with the forum if I lost either of my pups, it would just be too painful. Just know, that if you decide to leave, your forum friends are here if/when you're ever ready to return and you will always be in our thoughts & prayers.

Jill:grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, I hope you don't leave for good. Perhaps just take a break for awhile? We need Daisy and Bodie updates. I can understand if reading about Havanese is difficult for you right now though. 
Hugs!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Tritia, I think you know how many people have held you and Cooper in their thoughts and prayers...and will continue to do so. I understand the forum being hard to read now...will miss your post...but just do what is best for you!!

IMO...I know this was an accident...but I also think it was neglect of a groomer. I would really expect her to replace my pet. I "KNOW" you can't replace Cooper because I could not replace my Pom and think about her daily BUT Cicero has helped greatly to bring joy and love of a pet back into my life. I am hoping your groomer will make that offer.


----------



## Elaine

Tritia,
There are so many good people on this list and they will always be there for you though what ever you need. Taking a break might be good but as you can tell we all check in to make sure how you are doing and to look for a glimmer or hope to bring Cooper back into your life. Now a days it is hard to find so many people in one place that care for you and hopefully even if you take a little break you will come back to the forum.


----------



## Jane

Tritia, I know that I would miss you humor and your funny stories about both your fur and human kids! You are loved here! :grouphug:


----------



## iluvhavs

Can't someone from Admin pull this thread and we can just let Tritia come here as she likes and talk about other stuff with us?? There's plenty to get involved with here, besides this thread. And it would do us all good to move on and look ahead. I kinda felt good about Tritia being interested in the little dog at the animal shelter. As cruel as it can be...Life goes on.....There's no stopping it. I'm sure Cooper is in a good place, on way or the other.

Sorry if this offends any one. It's not meant to be cruel.


----------



## Tritia

You are all too sweet. And I would definitly miss you if I left. Maybe I should go ahead with Bodie's DNA test, and hope for at least 1/4 Hav?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

iluvhavs said:


> Can't someone from Admin pull this thread and we can just let Tritia come here as she likes and talk about other stuff with us?? There's plenty to get involved with here, besides this thread. And it would do us all good to move on and look ahead. I kinda felt good about Tritia being interested in the little dog at the animal shelter. As cruel as it can be...Life goes on.....There's no stopping it. I'm sure Cooper is in a good place, on way or the other.
> 
> Sorry if this offends any one. It's not meant to be cruel.


Nobody is making me come to this thread. In fact, I go days without looking at it. and I've taken off all options for updates to my email. As many know by now, I also disabled my private message option. Because I was overwhelmed with messages, and couldn't keep up.

So, again it's not this thread that would make me leave the board. It's simply all the hav talk that I feel I am no longer part of.


----------



## mintchip

You will always be part of us!!:hug:


----------



## Leslie

Tritia~ I know how you're feeling. When I lost Shadow last year I wasn't sure I should stay here, either. But, I found coming here and reading really helped me heal and move forward. Although I didn't have anything to contribute to the hav talk, I did contribute to the many other threads that have nothing to do w/havs. I did read about the havs, though. And eventually, as a result of this forum, Tori came to fill the "hav shaped hole" in my heart. 

I can't encourage you enough to stay. As you've experienced, the folks here are truly amazing! This is such a great place to find love and laughter. You know, there's just not enough places where you can find those in the world...


----------



## Leeann

Tritia said:


> You are all too sweet. And I would definitly miss you if I left. Maybe I should go ahead with Bodie's DNA test, and hope for at least 1/4 Hav?? :biggrin1:


Tritia didnt anyone tell you, we snuck in and took some of Bodie's blood and did this alread. Yup he's got Hav in him so I guess you are stuck with us now.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

This might be a crazy thought - but could we all get together and buy Tritia another hav, if Cooper doesn't return? He was such a special guy - never be replaced. But Tritia is such a wonderful owner!!! I would love her taking care of another when she is ready. If we all contributed it wouldn't be much, and I would be willing. I want her to stay and feel part of our group!!


----------



## good buddy

Tritia said:


> You are all too sweet. And I would definitly miss you if I left. Maybe I should go ahead with Bodie's DNA test, and hope for at least 1/4 Hav?? :biggrin1:


Tricia, Even if you do DNA test him, it would never say Havanese since it's not one of the breeds that can currently be recognized. He looks Havish to me. You should just stay.


----------



## maryam187

Karen, I thought about that too...so I guess that makes us 2 :crazy: people, LOL.

ETA: Karen and I have been pm'ing back and forth about our suggestion and Tritia, we want to make sure our statement is not taken in the wrong manner. We are both praying for Cooper to return to 'us' safely. By suggesting to help you out financially, if you decided to add a Hav puppy, we just wanted to let you know that we would love to help anyway we can! You have been such a fun, loving and interesting member of this forum and have done so much for others/rescues that it's only fair to pay you back somehow...Gosh, I hope I make sense somehow...


----------



## gelbergirl

I lost a kitten once. I had her, and one of my college room-mates left the door opened, and out she wandered. Her name was "Darlene" and she was a sweetie.
And even though it was a l-o-n-g time ago, she's been in my heart always..


----------



## Laurief

Tritia, please think about what you had said - you certainly ARE a part of the Hav Talk. You have been, and always in your heart will be a Hav owner. No one says you have to be an owner of a Hav at this time to be a member here!! You have been a valuable person to this forum and I am sure that you can contribute, learn and share, just like the rest of us. 
With Leslie, I was afraid she would leave the forum when Shadow passed, and was so happy she stayed, and eventually Tori came in to her life.
Please stay Tritia, We will all mourn that Cooper is not in your house now, but we can do it together, and I hope help you out with any support that you need!


----------



## ivyagogo

You are all making me cry. Stop that.


----------



## irnfit

Tritia said:


> You are all too sweet. And I would definitly miss you if I left. Maybe I should go ahead with Bodie's DNA test, and hope for at least 1/4 Hav?? :biggrin1:


Tritia, Bodie is Havanese by default. I know I would miss updates and pictures of Bodie. I hope you don't go, but if you do, know that you have lots of friends here who will miss you. So just stop by from time to time to say hello.


----------



## Poornima

Tritia, I hope that you will stay. If you do feel like taking a break, I do hope that you will return soon to say hello again. :hug: Take care.


----------



## imamurph

:Cry::Cry::Cry: ..I'm at a loss for words..I'm too sad right now.


----------



## pjewel

Tritia said:


> thanks again everyone.
> yea, the groomer looks constantly. has paid for traps, donated money for the reward, has gotten search parties organized on the weekends. makes calls.
> 
> sorry that I haven't posted much. to this thread, or others. I read a few. mostly the political crud. makes me sad to say this, but I probably won't be posting on this forum much longer.


Tritia,

I just read this and it saddens me tremendously. I know this has been a devastating period in your life and I can't even imagine the pain caused by Cooper's disappearance from your life. But please believe, he, Bodie and all the rest of your family are members of our family too and we truly would miss you here. If it's too painful for you share with us now, take a little vacation, but come back.

I remember the person or people who said something about "non havs" once but that was aberrant behavior for this place and no reflection of the group as a whole. Plain and simple, we love you, STAY!!!

Oh, and if you feel you have to have a hav to belong, consider yourself godmother to Milo or Bailey, take your choice.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Tritia, 

Motherhood doesn't stop when there's been a loss... once a mom, always a mom... even hav moms!! You will always be valued here.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia, Bodie is most definitely Cuban and one of my favorite dog's on the forum!!!! I sure hope you stay, as it wouldn't be the same place without you (and frankly, hasn't been lately!).


----------



## Posh's Mom

P.S.
How will I ever marry off my Violet to one of your adorable sons if you stop posting?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

isshinryu_mom said:


> Tritia,
> 
> Motherhood doesn't stop when there's been a loss... once a mom, always a mom... even hav moms!! You will always be valued here.


Perfectly said Ann. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## hedygs

Tritia I agree with Leslie 110%. When Domino passed, it prompted me to come here and it made me feel good to be a part of such a wonderful forum of loving people. Initially I mainly lurked but eventually I felt comfortable posting. I received many PMs and kind and thoughtful words from so many. 

When Shelly posted about Oliver's BD I PMd her and the rest is history. I couldn't have felt more welcomed and considered part of a community then I did at that time and it felt good. Sure it was mixed with longing but I knew this was a good place to be.


----------



## havaluv

Hedy, I remember that and I'm so glad you came to the forum. 

Tritia, we love you here and we love Bodie too. I actually think of him as a hav! Ann said it perfectly and eloquently. I agree completely.


----------



## trueblue

Posh's Mom said:


> P.S.
> How will I ever marry off my Violet to one of your adorable sons if you stop posting?


We're going to have to come to some agreement which one will be Piper's DH, and which one will be Violet's...LOL.

Tritia, we love you girl. Don't leave us!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Tritia, I know you must feel devastated right now. I just can't imagine all that you've been through. But I do hope you'll stay. Yes, in my book, Bodie definitely is part havanese. I'd really miss seeing pictures of him and Daisy. Plus, you're still Cooper's "mom". But most of all, we'd miss *you*.


----------



## suzyfrtz

It's amazing and wonderful how Cooper became a part of all of our hearts. Thank you, Tritia, for bringing him to us, as well as your dear Daisy and Bodie and your dear self and family. Little Cooper, our hearts are with you. Blessings to you and to you Tritia, and all of your family, furred and human.

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Julie

Tritia,
I do hope you decide to stay on the forum. It doesn't matter at all if you have a havanese or not...there are so many other things celebrating and going on here all the time from health issues,kids,other pets etc. You are no less of a member here with or without Cooper. I hope in time you get a resolution and Cooper is found one way or the other for closure to you and your family. Till that day comes,please join us as much or as little as you'd like. You have some good friends here.....:hug:


----------



## Suuske747

Tritia, all that has been said I completely agree with!! 
Once a hav-mom always a Hav-mom!! 
You know, virusses never disappear, they stay dormant until another full outbreak 
Once you've been infected with the hav-virus....it's too late  You're stuck with us, because we appreciate and love all your posts!!!


----------



## marjrc

I am so moved and sad and happy and proud and... well, it's an emotional mixed bag going on here. Tritia, I have LOL at so many of your stories and posts and smiled when you spoke of your family and furbabies, Daisy, Cooper and Bodie. It just doesn't seem right not to have you here, so please reconsider and we'll all be here waiting.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Beamer

Tritia, Has there been any sightings of Cooper or anything? Where could he have gone? 

Ryan


----------



## dschles

I'm late to the news, but I am so happy for you! As a somewhat infrequent visitor to the forum, I think I might have spotted Cooper's happy news sooner if someone had posted it here.

Look here for the happy ending to this saga: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6757


----------

